# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  KB Merkur - ima li kakvih novosti?

## hm

Jesu li možda uređivali rađaone, dobili nove stolove, možda stolčić - išta?????
Nadam se da ima onih s friškim iskustvima, pa bi mi bilo drago da ih podijele.

----------


## hm

Please, preselite na rodilišta!

----------


## bleeda

> Jesu li možda uređivali rađaone, dobili nove stolove, možda stolčić - išta?????
> Nadam se da ima onih s friškim iskustvima, pa bi mi bilo drago da ih podijele.


draga neznam kad ti je termin pa možda i kasnim sa odgovorom ali rađaonu u Merkuru niti ne vidiš. rađaš u boxu na stolu koji nema ni poštene ručke da se možeš primiti za nešto.... eto barem je meni tako bilo.

----------


## bleeda

e jesam blesava....sad tek vidim kad ti je termin...sorry   :Smile:

----------


## hm

Bliži mi se termin, pa podižem.
Zadnji put sam u rađaoni provela ukupno 5 minuta, pa nisam baš popamtila detalje. Nadam se da ni treći put neću predugo, ali da za svaki slučaj znam.

----------


## Ninči

Potpisujem Bleedu....ja sam se držala za stalak od dripa :/ A znaš kako je to stabilno.....  :Rolling Eyes:  Ali nisam imala drugog izbora!  :Sad:  

Rodila sam u travnju....ne znam je li ti to predaleko, ali čisto sumnjam da se išta promjenilo :/

----------


## sirius

Imam friško i prilično neugodno iskustvo.

I,da ,ništa nije mjenjano od tvog zadnjeg posjeta.

Nadam se da ćeš i ovaj put provesti u rađaoni pet minuta pa ti neće biti važno.

----------


## hm

Zakaj neugodno?

----------


## ivanche

Nažalost nije ništa novo. Osim što su im boksevi počeli prokišnjavati.

----------


## Ninči

Ajme, kud još i to  :Laughing:  

(ne znam da li bi se smijala ili plakala)

----------


## silvija222

> Nažalost nije ništa novo. Osim što su im boksevi počeli prokišnjavati.


O Bože! A ništ znači treba uzeti i kišobran!

----------


## Nina

:Laughing:

----------


## nikymiki

oni se prema rodiljam u bolnici ponasaju gore nego  prema kravama ko dasmo stoka  a ne ljudi  :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Handy

Moje iskustvo iz Merkura od prije mjesec dana: u odnosu na moj porod i njihov pristup od prije 4 godine-velika razlika. Ne mislim na uređenje rađaone i uvjeta, vec na pristup. U mom boksu su bile ručke za primit se, (desni boks). Natikače i spavaćice iste kao i prije. Došla sam s planom poroda, za kojeg mi je liječnik (nakon što sam odbila potpisati izjavu o medicinskim intervencijama) rekao da sam puno stvari tu napisala i da je teško sve to ostvariti. I nije inzistirao na potpisu izjave. Nakon pola sata ctg-a sam tražila da mi ga isključe i to sam dobila. Tražila sam da u trudovima stojim kraj kreveta  i hodam-isto ostvareno. Tiskala sam jedno vrijeme u klečećem stavu na krevetu držeći se za gornje šipke (naslon) kreveta, pa sam kad je beba već bila "blizu" legla na leđa. Sto puta sam im naglasila da me ne režu, a sestre su mi rekle da to ionako ne rade!!! Hm! Sto puta sam naglasila da ne režu pupčanu vrpcu odmah i nisu.  Još me je jedan liječnik dok sam bila na hodniku onako zabrinuto pitao jesam li podojila dijete. Tada sam vidjela dvije rodilje kako s dripom šetaju po hodniku što ja prvi puta nisam (iako nisam ni tražila!), već sam bila prikovana za krevet. Sestre za bebe super, dolaze namjestiti bebu, meni osobno za svaki podoj. Mislim da je velika razlika, iako za sve moraš pitati i tko zna kako bih prošla da nisam ništa tražila.  Muž je cijelo vrijeme poroda bio sa mnom, za razliku od prvi put (samo na izgonu). Znači, informirati se i biti dosadan u svojim zahtjevima.

----------


## morula

cula sam da su najveci minus merkura pedijatri i skrb za bebe nakon poroda... da li se tu sta promijenilo? i nakon koliko dana ste ti i beba pustene doma, obzirom da su cure po forumu pisale da se na merkuru boravak redovito produzi na vise od 3, 4 dana, nekad opravdano, a nekad i ne

----------


## Handy

> cula sam da su najveci minus merkura pedijatri i skrb za bebe nakon poroda... da li se tu sta promijenilo? i nakon koliko dana ste ti i beba pustene doma, obzirom da su cure po forumu pisale da se na merkuru boravak redovito produzi na vise od 3, 4 dana, nekad opravdano, a nekad i ne


Ako je pitanje za mene: mi smo pušteni drugi dan, jer je bila gužva, a s bebom je sve bilo ok, kao i moja cimerica. ALI, onaj PKU test što se radi nakon 72h od poroda smo morali ići u ambulantu kod pedijatrice, jer naše patronažne to ne rade doma, a u bolnici su mi rekli da će nam to doma napraviti. Što se pedijatara tiče, nisam čula ništa loše. Prvi podoj mi je pedijatrica pomogla namjestiti dijete. Obzirom da je bilo sve ok s djetetom, nisam s njima puno komunicirala.

----------


## morula

puno hvala handy, to su super vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Handy

Ja sam oduševljena, jer sam razmišljala o Sv. duhu, ali sam se predomislila zbog šanse da naletim na gužvu, pa budem na nekom drugom odjelu i ne vidim dijete tako često. Nije idealno, ali nisu previše komentirali moj plan poroda niti me gnjavili kad nisam htjela potpisati onu izjavu ili kad sam odbila klizmu i brijanje.

----------


## morula

ja imam istu nedoumicu (sv.duh ili merkur)   :Smile:   ali citajuci iskustva na forumu, nekako mi se cini da cu se na merkuru lakse izboriti za neke stvari... oprosti ako gnjavim, ali me zanima, da li si cula/vidjela da je netko nosio svoju loptu na merkur, cula sam da i ta opcija dolazi u obzir, samo ne znam kako stoje sa prostorom... mogla bi se samo pojavit sa njom i pravit luda  :Smile:  i samo jos ako znas koji je doktor bio na porodu, ne sjecam se da je itko pisao da je netko sa merkura ovako otvoren za usvajanje zelja trudnice u vezi poroda...

----------


## Handy

Ne znam postoji li pravilo za loptu, ja sam svoju koristila kod kuće. Možda da ih nazoveš. Ili jednostavno budi prva koja će se za to u Merkuru izboriti. Tijekom mog poroda sam komunicirala s četiri liječnika. Na prijemu jedan mlađi, smeđa kosa na razdjeljak, prilično neraspoložen (možda zbog toga što mu se bližio kraj noćne smjene!). Nije gnjavio zbog izjave, već je otišao po plan poroda. Kao, puno sam toga tu napisala. Dr Valentiću su rekli da nisam potpisala izjavu, pa mi je rekao da ja mogu odlučivati o nemedicinskim postupcima, a da o medicinskim postupcima trebaju liječnici odlučivati... Dr Roki me pitao jesu li me to Rode nagovorile, ali mi je par puta držao glavu tijekom izgona i nije mi se uopće činio kao da ga moji zahtjevi uznemiruju 8kao npr. dr Valentića).  I dr Š. (koji mi se jedini predstavio kad je došao do mene, ali nisam zapamtila ime u tom trenutku) valjda nije ni znao za moje zahtjeve, pa nije ništa ni komentirao. Sad kad gledam što sam napisala, koliko priče je bilo dok sam bila u boksu, moj zahtjev za mirom i tišinom ustvari nije ni  ostvaren.  :Smile:  Inače, liječnici su samo navraćali, a sestra Lidija (svaka Vam čast) je "vodila" moj porod tijekom izgona. Ona je imala sluha za moje želje. Sad, ne znam jesu li i inače ovakvi ili sam ja došla u pravi trenutak... ili zbog nepotpisivanja izjave nisu imali izbora ili... Sretno morula i pitaj što god te zanima.

----------


## morula

hvala puno jos jednom  :Smile:  bome, bilo ti je veselo! ja sljedeci tjedan idem na pregled, pa cu izresetat dr. pitanjima o loptama i mojim ostalim zeljama vezanim uz porod, pa se javim, nadam se sa dobrim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## mallena

rodila sam u merkuru u travnju i imam samo riječi hvale. ne znam kako izgledaju druga rodilišta, pa niti ne mogu uspoređivati, ali uglavnom nekako starinsko ali čisto. doktori, babica, med.sestra, sestre na pedijatriji, pedijatri, redom su svi bili korektni, čak mi se čini i pretjerano ljubazni. u svakom slučaju, osjećala sam se kao da sam otišla rodit privatno...
za vrijeme trudova sam mogla šetati, mm je bio prisutan cijelo vrijeme, čak je došao bez odjela pa su mu našli jedno u bolnici. bio je sa mnom i ona 2 sata nakon poroda. pedijatar je odmah nakon što je pregledao bebu došao do mene da me obavjesti što je s bebom i kako će biti smještena (niska porođajna težina). na odjelu pedijatrije ljubazne sestre koje su dolzile po mene da vidim bebu i zvale me na dojenje. imala sam upaljene grudi pa su me i izmasirali. kad je beba ojačala, donosili je i na podoj kad god je plakala, te su mi dozvolili da izdajam kad sam se željela odmorit i naspavat. sve u svemu jedno predivno iskustvo i opet ću se odlučit za Merkur.
o doktorima, sve pohvale za dr Roki i doktoricu Stasenko, te mladu specijalizanticu imenom Žana (ne znam prezime).  
toplo preporučam...

----------


## moranaj

i meni se opasno blizi termin, dapace, trudovi su vec tu, idem u merkur, zna li netko u ove praznicne dane kakva je tamo situacija?
koliko je doktora ostalo?
cula sam da ih je dosta otislo u privatnu polikliniku s podobnikom, i sto sad?
imaju li uopce dosta strucnog kadra?
tko je dosao novi i kakvi su?
hvala...

----------


## Ninči

> Dr Roki me pitao jesu li me to Rode nagovorile,


Roki je bio i ostao legenda!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mallena

> i meni se opasno blizi termin, dapace, trudovi su vec tu, idem u merkur, zna li netko u ove praznicne dane kakva je tamo situacija?
> koliko je doktora ostalo?
> cula sam da ih je dosta otislo u privatnu polikliniku s podobnikom, i sto sad?
> imaju li uopce dosta strucnog kadra?
> tko je dosao novi i kakvi su?
> hvala...


oni što nisu bili sjajni su otišli za podobnikom, a većina dobrih je još tu! tople preporuke za dr. Stasenko.

----------


## ninanuna

Slažem se s mallenom! Dr. Stašenko je bila pravi anđeo. Ne znam da li još uvijek radi, jer sam ja svog prvog miša rodila prije četiri godine, ali apsolutno ugodan dojam i lijepe uspomene.Šaljem jedan   :Smile:  da sve bude OK!Sretno

----------


## betty blue

> rodila sam u merkuru u travnju i imam samo riječi hvale. ne znam kako izgledaju druga rodilišta, pa niti ne mogu uspoređivati, ali uglavnom nekako starinsko ali čisto. doktori, babica, med.sestra, sestre na pedijatriji, pedijatri, redom su svi bili korektni, čak mi se čini i pretjerano ljubazni. u svakom slučaju, osjećala sam se kao da sam otišla rodit privatno...
> za vrijeme trudova sam mogla šetati, mm je bio prisutan cijelo vrijeme, čak je došao bez odjela pa su mu našli jedno u bolnici. bio je sa mnom i ona 2 sata nakon poroda. pedijatar je odmah nakon što je pregledao bebu došao do mene da me obavjesti što je s bebom i kako će biti smještena (niska porođajna težina). na odjelu pedijatrije ljubazne sestre koje su dolzile po mene da vidim bebu i zvale me na dojenje. imala sam upaljene grudi pa su me i izmasirali. kad je beba ojačala, donosili je i na podoj kad god je plakala, te su mi dozvolili da izdajam kad sam se željela odmorit i naspavat. sve u svemu jedno predivno iskustvo i opet ću se odlučit za Merkur.
> o doktorima, sve pohvale za dr Roki i doktoricu Stasenko, te mladu specijalizanticu imenom Žana (ne znam prezime).  
> toplo preporučam...


Ja sam se nekim vrlo jednostavnim sistemom eliminacije odlučila za Merkur i iako mi je termin daleko, tek u 6om mjesecu, stalno škicam iskustva i novosti.... uglavnom po forumu sam češće (ili je to bar moj dojam) nailazila na negativna iskustva ili se to meni nekako činilo da se negativni aspekti nekako potenciraju....Zato mi je osobito drago kada zadovoljna rodilja podjeli svoje iskustvo s nama. 
Ja osobno ne očekujem previše od naših bolnica. Daleko od toga da nemam nekakav idealan plan poroda i već muža treniram da se bori skupa sa mnom  :Grin:  , ali ako se baš sve ne ostvari nije greda... Ionako ne smatram da o medicini znam više od doktora. A što se sestri tiče ni od njih ne očekujem preveliku privrženost jer ipak ni sebe ne mogu zamisliti da sam 100% strpljiva i topla i ultra turbo ljubazna 24/7 prema nepoznatim ljudima....osobitu ne za takvu plaću.

u svakom slučaju mene se može samo ugodno iznenaditi  8)

----------


## tenshi

ja sam isto kad sam se spremala na porod skicala tako kao i ti i zakljucila da je vise pozitivnih iskustava s merkura, ko je ovdje lud   :Grin:  ocito je sve stvar osobnog dozivljaja - kao i u vecini stvari, uostalom. 

slazem se za dr. stasenko - najtoplija osoba tamo. no meni su apsolutno svi bili korektni, vecina njih i divna. puno ovisi o tome i kako se vi postavite. kad je dr.leder prolazio kraj sobe u kojoj sam bila prikopcana na ctg, iako nije isao meni, svejedno je svratio i pitao kako sam i tocno se vidjelo kako mu je drago kad sam i ja njega pitala kako je on, odmah mi je djelovao toplije   :Smile:  

najnegativnija mi je svakako bila epiziotomija, za koju doduse nisam rekla izricito ne, ali sam u razgovoru s doktorima prije rekla da to smatram nepotrebnim, pa je kao ostalo na "dobro, vidjet cemo tijekom poroda..." u svom optimizmu sam pomislila da su zaboravili na to jer je sve islo jako dobro, ali eto... no to je stvar doktora, meni se zaista cini da primalje ni ne bi nista dirale, vec eto, naprosto, doktori skuze da tamo nemaju sta za raditi (doslovce su samo stajali sa strane) - u slucaju poroda koji ide sasvim u redu, naravno, pa ajde, eto, da si ispunimo radni dan, hop, CAP! to je bio moj dozivljaj, mozda sam u krivu...

osim toga, sve super. iako sam bila na hodniku i 1 dan dok sam cekala porod i 1 dan nakon sto sam rodila, nista im ne zamjeram, nisu oni krivi zbog guzvi... 

ja bih svakako isla i sljedeci put, ali ovaj put zauzela cvrsci stav prilikom poroda. i da, pustili su mi muza unutra iako nije bio na tecaju, i to ne na sam izgon, nego i prije. pustili su ga cim sam se ja sjetila da bi i on mogao uci, ja u trudovima zaboravila da bi mozda i on trebao biti ovdje pa sam ga se sjetila kad sam osjetila da mi je potrebna dodatna energija. i odmah mi je sestra isla donijeti mobitel i pitati doktore bi li mogao i to je to. dobio je upute sta da napravi ako mu pozlije i drzao me za glavu da se ne izvijam i bas mi je bilo lijepo  :Smile:

----------


## Iva M.

Ja sam prezadovoljna sa Merkurom. Ne mogu puno pisati o samom porodu i koliko poštuju želje i plan poroda trudnice jer sam bila naručena za carski obzirom da sam prenjela, a i prvi porod je bio na carski, ali koliko sam bila u doticaju sa sestrama i doktorom svi su bili jako ljubazni. 

Ali zato definitivno mogu pohvaliti sestre, a pogotovo dječje sestre na odjelu babinjača. Toliko su ljubazne, spremne pomoći i dati savjet da sam se naprosto iznenadila. Odnosi prema rodiljama kada sam tamo rodila prvo dijete i sada neusporediv je. Kao da sam sada došla na neku drugu planetu. Moja cimerica imala je problema sa dojenjem i jednu noć sestra je skoro pola noći provela sa njom u sobi i pomagala joj malenog staviti na prsa. Dijete nadohranjuju samo uz pristanak majke i to žličicom. Dijete je praktički stalno s mamom, uzimaju ga po noći samo ako mama to zatraži. Čak i ako je mama rodila carskim rezom čim se sa odjela vrati na babinjača, a to je odmah drugi dan, odmah ga dobiva.

----------


## morula

ja sam 7.1. rodila na merkuru i mogu potpisati sve sto je napisala iva.m, prezadovoljna sa svime. porod protekao super, ja nisam imala plan poroda, pa ne mogu suditi o tom dijelu, ali o svemu sto su mi radili su me obavjestili, a kako ja nisam imala primjedaba to su i napravili... muz je bio samnom cijelo vrijeme i to mi je bila ogromna pomoc, poslje poroda i mazenja sa malom strucom su me stavili u predradaonu da pricekam da se oslobodi soba i muz je opet bio samnom. sto se tice odjela babinjaca, sestre koje brinu za bebe preljubazne, kao i ostatak osoblja, pomazu kod dojenja maksimalno, stalno pitaju da li ima problema i ako nam treba ikakva pomoc da se ne ustrucavamo zvati ih, pa i usred noci, one odmah dolaze pomoci... nemam rijeci... svaki dan  pranje cijele sobe i kupaonice, nove spavacice i posteljina... tete koje nose hranu uvijek ako nisi pojeo pitaju da li da ostave hranu, pa da u miru pojedes... stvarno za merkur samo pohvale

----------


## moranaj

mi rodili  18.12.
kao i ostatak cura, imam pretezito pohvale.
jest da im se strop sam kaj ne srusi, i plocice retro dizajn, koji je sad cak i u modi iz valjda 50ih, al to je sve ti tak malo vazno kad radas, da se ne sjetis ni primjetiti
ja sam birala merkur zato sto spada u bolnicu prijatelja djece, sto ukljucuje bar malo vise obzira prema zeljama majki da budu s djecom, i da kontroliraju sto se bebacima radi.
al bilo me strah sto znam da je dosta strucnog kadra otislo.
e taj dio i dalje ne znam, a nije nemalo vazan, pogotovo ak ti se zakomplicira porod.
onda je jako vazno koji je tam doktor, puno vaznije neg jel bus odmah dobila djete na prsa i sl.
to bi mogao netko iz struke dat svoje misljenje, ja mogu sam okarakterizirat jesu li ljubazni, i sl., sto svakako nije dovoljno pa ni presudno ka je zbilja frka.
sretno svima
 :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

Kad su vam na Markuru donijeli dijete na prvi podoj? pod pretpostavkom da je sve bilo ok. Jel vas beba čekala u sobi nakon poroda (ona dva sata nakon poroda)? i koliko dugo neposredno po porodu vam daju bebu? Jel kad je izvuku odmah daju mami (dok je još pupčana vrpca cijela) ili je prvo "obrade" pa je onda daju mami? koliko dugo traje to maženje?

----------


## Felix

> ja sam birala merkur zato sto spada u bolnicu prijatelja djece


merkur nije bolnica prijatelj djece.
u zagrebu samo sv. duh ima tu titulu, a i o njoj bi se nazalost dalo razgovarati :/

----------


## Fidji

> Kad su vam na Markuru donijeli dijete na prvi podoj? pod pretpostavkom da je sve bilo ok. Jel vas beba čekala u sobi nakon poroda (ona dva sata nakon poroda)? i koliko dugo neposredno po porodu vam daju bebu? Jel kad je izvuku odmah daju mami (dok je još pupčana vrpca cijela) ili je prvo "obrade" pa je onda daju mami? koliko dugo traje to maženje?


Dijete te ne čeka u sobi, stvarno im se ne žuri donijeti ga, pogotovo ako je noć. Normalna su i višesatna razdvajanja. Ja sam se morala posvađati s nekom mladom sestrom da bi mi donijela dijete.

Djetetu aspiriraju nosić i daju ga odmah majci, no period maženja ne postoji. Ne znam kako je s pupkovinom, ja sam prije dvije godine dobila dijete na prsa dok je bilo povezano s pupkovinom jer sam inzistirala, ali kasnije sam po slikama skužila da su ipak pupkovinu povezali s moje strane tak da to zapravo i nije imalo smisla.
Moraš inzistirati da čekaju da pupčana vrpca prestane pulsirati i da se tek onda reže.
Naravno da dijete ide odmah po pipu i peru ga deterđentom. Prvi podoj u rađaoni ne prakticiraju.

----------


## djeca su zakon

> Kad su vam na Markuru donijeli dijete na prvi podoj? pod pretpostavkom da je sve bilo ok. Jel vas beba čekala u sobi nakon poroda (ona dva sata nakon poroda)? i koliko dugo neposredno po porodu vam daju bebu? Jel kad je izvuku odmah daju mami (dok je još pupčana vrpca cijela) ili je prvo "obrade" pa je onda daju mami? koliko dugo traje to maženje?


Rodila sam prije 2 god. na Merkuru i sve pohvale! Uvijek se moze naci zamjerka doktorima i sestrama, ali ima i svakakvih rodilja, 
tak da kad gledam nije ni osoblju bas lako pronalazit uvijek snage, zivaca i ljubavi za sve.
Meni su dali dijete prije podvezivanja vrpce, ali na kratko, a obzirom da to nisam ocekivala, od iznenadjenja i uzbudjenja nisam se sjetila nista ni traziti 
(da cekaju prestanak pulsiranja i da ga stavim na prsa)
Onda nakon 2h na hodniku i nekoliko u sobi, nisu mi davali dijete, jer kao daju ih nakon prvog tusiranja  :? 
A onda je bila smjena i nova sestra se cudila na to i kolutala ocima.
Rekla mi da se malo pobrisem vlaznom maramicom i donijela bebu   :Love:  
Imam termin 15.3., i opet cu gore, vec sam bila 2x na UZV, pa bih i to pohvalila. 
Imaju 3D i dr. Dujic (bas ne prica puno, ali je strucan, ozbiljan i dobar u svom zvanju) dao mi i 3D slicice! Bas me razveselilo.
Zadnji put sam bila 13.1. i dr. Stasenko je bila na bolovanju zbog operacije noge (vidjela sam ju gore, vatrena je za poslom, dosla pozdraviti kolege) 
nadam se da ce se brzo vratiti.

----------


## betty blue

djeca su zakon, a epiziotomija?jel je rade pod obavezno ili ne?

----------


## djeca su zakon

> djeca su zakon, a epiziotomija?jel je rade pod obavezno ili ne?


Mislim da epi ne rade rutinski, mozda za prvorotke  :/  a mene su tako tretirali (s 1. bebom sam zavrsila na carskom), ali iskreno, ne znam da li je to bilo potrebno ili ne.
Inace su sve pustili da ide svojim tijekom, bez njihovih intervencija (drip).
Pred sam kraj, kad sam bila vec na svih 10cm otvorena, sestra mi je rekla da ustanem i drzim se za nju, za krevet, da gravitacija radi svoje i to mi je bilo super.

----------


## kristina_zg

i ja ću u Merkur krajem 5.mj (nadam se ne prije). Drugorotka sam i ovog puta ću im reći da ne želim drip ni epiziotomiju

_Pred sam kraj, kad sam bila vec na svih 10cm otvorena, sestra mi je rekla da ustanem i drzim se za nju, za krevet, da gravitacija radi svoje i to mi je bilo super._

ovo je nešto prekrasno!! koja je to sestra? i ja bih tako..

----------


## Fidji

Ne kužim, rodila si u uspravnom položaju ili si legla ponovno za sam izgon?

----------


## betty blue

Još jedna stvar zbog koje bih se odlučila za Merkur.... Prijatelji poznaju primalju tamo. Pa možda budem imala sreće pa da "preko veze" ne budem rezana   :Embarassed:  eto znam da je to grozno, osobno se ne volim pozivati na poznanstva ali kad me pitaju gdje mislim roditi pa kažem gdje (zasad) mislim prvo slijedeće pitanje je "Imaš li vezu?" Onda drugi iz vlastitog iskustva krenu pričati da se takvi porodi "s vezom" vrlo često zakompliciraju. Osobno mislim da će mi više pomoći babica nego doktor (općenito, mislim da će "teta na šalteru" više pomoći od "direktora firme") a vodim i muža sa sobom pa ako moj šarm ne upali onda njegov sigurno hoće, tim plavim očima je nemoguće odoljeti   :Grin:  

ahhh snovi pusti snovi, znam

----------


## tenshi

> betty blue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad su vam na Markuru donijeli dijete na prvi podoj? pod pretpostavkom da je sve bilo ok. Jel vas beba čekala u sobi nakon poroda (ona dva sata nakon poroda)? i koliko dugo neposredno po porodu vam daju bebu? Jel kad je izvuku odmah daju mami (dok je još pupčana vrpca cijela) ili je prvo "obrade" pa je onda daju mami? koliko dugo traje to maženje?
> 
> 
> Dijete te ne čeka u sobi, stvarno im se ne žuri donijeti ga, pogotovo ako je noć. Normalna su i višesatna razdvajanja. Ja sam se morala posvađati s nekom mladom sestrom da bi mi donijela dijete.
> 
> Djetetu aspiriraju nosić i daju ga odmah majci, no period maženja ne postoji. Ne znam kako je s pupkovinom, ja sam prije dvije godine dobila dijete na prsa dok je bilo povezano s pupkovinom jer sam inzistirala, ali kasnije sam po slikama skužila da su ipak pupkovinu povezali s moje strane tak da to zapravo i nije imalo smisla.
> ...


fidji, pa kako ne postoji period mazenja? prema datumima vidim da sam rodila dva mjeseca nakon tebe (ako si i zadnje rodila u merkuru) i dali su mi lunu cim su je obrisali (i cvaknuli odmah pupcanu vrpcu  :/ )i mazile smo se dok smo cekali da izade posteljica, a za vrijeme sivanja ju je sestra stavilapored mene, makar, vjerujem da ako zelis, moze i ostati na tebi i dalje, ja sam u tako nekom lebdecem stanju bila da se nisam ni sjetila pitati - a vjerujem da mozes i podojiti,  to sam isto uspjela zaboraviti u svojoj opcoj euforiji, stvarno sam blesava :D
uglavnom, inzistiraju na skin-to-skin i moraju zapisati koliko je dijete provelo tako

ovo za djecu potvrdujem. medutim, cini mi se da oni kao prakticiraju da se majka odmori ili votevr, sto je meni bilo blesavo, ja sam jedva cekala da je opet dobijem (a bila sam na hodniku), medutim, primijetila sam da ostale majke uopce ne izrazavaju takve zelje, ja sam 2-3 puta morala sestru pitati da ju donese, ali bez svade...uglavnom, dosla sam na odjel babinjaca dok su ostala djeca vec neko vrijeme bila kod majki, ali nakon sto su ih presvukli, otusirali, sto li vec, u sljedecoj je turi stigla i luna. dakle, proslo je zapravo nekih 6 sati do prvog podoja, ali krivim sebe sto ju odmah nisam probala staviti na cicu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tenshi

> Još jedna stvar zbog koje bih se odlučila za Merkur.... Prijatelji poznaju primalju tamo. Pa možda budem imala sreće pa da "preko veze" ne budem rezana   eto znam da je to grozno, osobno se ne volim pozivati na poznanstva ali kad me pitaju gdje mislim roditi pa kažem gdje (zasad) mislim prvo slijedeće pitanje je "Imaš li vezu?" Onda drugi iz vlastitog iskustva krenu pričati da se takvi porodi "s vezom" vrlo često zakompliciraju. Osobno mislim da će mi više pomoći babica nego doktor (općenito, mislim da će "teta na šalteru" više pomoći od "direktora firme") a vodim i muža sa sobom pa ako moj šarm ne upali onda njegov sigurno hoće, tim plavim očima je nemoguće odoljeti   
> 
> ahhh snovi pusti snovi, znam


ali na zalost, doktor je taj koji ce sugerirati cvikanje, barem sam ja takav dojam stekla, dobila sam osjecaj da su primalje same ni ne bi bilo rezanja. uglavnom, doktori su rekli da prvorotkinje po defaultu rezu.

----------


## djeca su zakon

> Ne kužim, rodila si u uspravnom položaju ili si legla ponovno za sam izgon?


Ponovno legla i u 2-3 truda beba izasla. 
Inace, sestra je bila djecja glavna sestra, nije bila primalja, jer je bas bila guzva s rodiljama 
(nas 6 s klizmom po hodniku, 2 wc-a, 3 boxa. To je bila jagma tko ce dobit box  :Laughing:  )
A jedna od odlicnih primalja bila je Teuta, ali sad je kod Podobnika, kao i dr. Zmijanac, tak da 
ja sam mislila da je on povukao dosta dobro osoblje s Merkura, ali kad sam vidjela Stasenko, Duica i Rokia, to me smirilo.

----------


## djeca su zakon

*Fidji i Tenshi*, sjecate li se jesu li vam bebe pokupile gore kakvu bakteriju i tesko disale kad ste dosle doma? 
Kad sam rodila 04/2007., morali smo s 2 tjedna kod pedijatrice zbog problema s disanjem, a ona je rekla da svako rodiliste ima svoju neku "faunu". 
Ne znam da li su ucinili sto s tim ili ne.

----------


## Fidji

tenshi, očigledno ovisi od ekipe do ekipe, ja pod maženjem ipak očekujem nešto kao u Varaždinu, da si 2 sata s bebom nakon poroda, a ne 5 minuta dok ne izađe posteljica.

Beba mi je iz rodilišta izašla sa sooromn ali nije imala problema s dišnim putevima.
No, ja sam dugo imala bolove baš u rodnici. Moja ginekologica je svašta pokušala dok to nije prestalo, pa je pretpostaila da je u pitanju bila neka bolnička infekcija.

----------


## klarah

Ja ću također vjerojatno ići roditi u Merkur, tamo spadam po mjestu stanovanja pa mi se ne da nešto drugo kemijat. Koliko sam skužila, sve je to više manje isto tj. relativno. A nadam se najboljem  :Smile: )
Nego, jel zna tko koji gin koji dan radi, jer uskoro ću trebat krenut na preglede u bolnicu, a iz vaših postova čitam da su dobri dr. Stasenko, Roki, Dujic...
I negdje sam pročitala, sorry ak je glupost, da se možeš s određenim dr. dogovorit da ti bude na porodu?

Zapravo sam isprepadana svim pričama o svim rodilištima i podsvjesno očekujem neke odvratne uvjete i hladno, bezobrazno  osoblje... Svom što zadnjih godina čujem o svemu tome pridonosi tom osjećaju iako vidim da ima puno i pozitivnih iskustava.

----------


## betty blue

Klarah, kad ti je termin?

----------


## klarah

kraj lipnja, a tebi?

----------


## betty blue

početak lipnja  :Smile:   tako da ću ti provjerit uvjete u Merkuru. Mogu te i najaviti ako hoćeš   :Wink:

----------


## djeca su zakon

Ponedjeljak - dr. Roki
Utorak - dr. Stasenko
Srijeda - dr. Skalak
Četvrtak - dr. Leder
Petak - dr. Stasenko, dr. Kulaš, prim. Duić

Sve ovisi kako je stanje na odjelu; porodi, operacije, dežurstva...
Tako da je raspored podlozan promjenama.

----------


## nanimira

OK,hvala.

----------


## BuBA

> Joj super, hvala...muku mučim s tim spavaćicama,vidjela sam par savjeta da kao ponesem dvije, al sad baš da mi se daje 300kn samo za spavaćice-i ne


ja sam si kupila dvije u Arena centru, u Deviću, možda su skupa koštale 100kn!bilo mi je udobnije u njima nego u njihovim, ali su za svaku vizitu tražili da se presvučemu u tu njihovu.

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gita75

ja sam nosila pidžame jer nemam spavaćice doma.
to mi je bilo za svaki slučaj, jer mi je bilo jednostavnije u njihovima (makar su grozne i tvrde, obavezno ponijeti grudnjak jer grebu za poludit).
jedan dan nije bilo čistih spavaćica pa mi je moja pidžamica dobro došla.
kaj se tiče vizite nemam pojima jel im to smetalo jer me više uopće nisu gledali (to je bio 5. ili 6. dan).

----------


## nanimira

ja sam isto kupila u deviću al samo jednu jer nisu imali više brojeva, i također sam mislila ponijeti piđamu, makar donji dio ( ipak će biti 11 mjesec pa se bojim da mi nebude hladno). al ću se potrudit bit u njihovim da ne zaprljam svoje. nek peru,ko ih šljivi  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

> ja sam isto kupila u deviću al samo jednu jer nisu imali više brojeva, i također sam mislila ponijeti piđamu, makar donji dio ( ipak će biti 11 mjesec pa se bojim da mi nebude hladno). al ću se potrudit bit u njihovim da ne zaprljam svoje. nek peru,ko ih šljivi


ne bu ti zima, vjeruj mi  :Smile: .

----------


## 123beba

> Cure koje ste nedugo rodile gore imam par pitanja:
> 
> 1. trebamo li nositi svoje spavaćice ( ako da, koliko? )
> 2. trebamo li nositi svoje izdajalice?
> 3. kako stvari stoje s epiduralnom?
> 4. ako imate još koji savjet za partnere na porodu, dobro bi došao ( ako treba sterilno odijelo i sl?)
> 
> Hvala vam,uživajte s bebama


vidim, cure su ti već sve odgovorile, a ja sam samo još htjela dodati da i muž s tobom dosta dugo tamo bude (osim ako ne bude neki ekspresni porod) pa neka ne dođe gladan jer kad uđe i obuče svoje odjelce nema više van... MM bije ništa jeo od rane zore i došao je k meni oko podneva a otišao iz bolnice poslije jedan u noći...  :Smile: 

Inače, meni su njihove spavaćice bile super... Široke su i imaju veliki otvor za dojenje (što mi je kod ovih kupovnih malo pre tijesno)... ionako ležiš pa ti je super da samo malo pomakneš spavaćicu a ne da moraš natezati da bi izvadio sisu van  :Smile: 
I obavezno si ponesi neke kekse za poslije poroda!!!!!!

----------


## nanimira

Hvala vam puno, ove iskustvene info su puno bolje nego njihove općenite. Ako se sjetim još sigurno ću vam pisati. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## nanimira

Evo bile nas dvije na pregledu kod dr.Kulaša,divan je doktor a bome i zanimljiv čovjek..što se tiče sestara itd. tipična priča kao i svugdje drugdje,ja sam se sa svojom skompala jer sam ju vrlo ljudski pitala jeli dobro? pošto je bila sva neka živčana pa sam okrenula priču na štrajk itd. Al meni je to sve izgledalo da se ne zna tko pije a tko plaća tamo, želim reći da mi izgleda vrlo opuštena atmosfera i tako...koliko sam primjetila doktori su jako dobri prema svim pacijenticama, mene su stavili na CTG na intenzivnu i koliko sam čula sestre su bile jako ljubazne prema ženama i doslovce sam čula jednu kad je rekla: gospođo,vi se uopće ne morate sama mučiti ustajati,mi smo tu da vam pomognemo,samo vi slobodno zovite. Tako da eto, moj prvi posjet je prošao OK. A društvo su mi na kratko pravile dvije male bebe pa sam bila emo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nanimira

Imam još pitanja  :Smile: 

Treba li u rodilištu bebu široko povijati, tj. trebam li spremiti uz obične pelene i "set" za široko povijanje?

----------


## gita75

> Imam još pitanja 
> 
> Treba li u rodilištu bebu široko povijati, tj. trebam li spremiti uz obične pelene i "set" za široko povijanje?


Ne trebaš!
Beba je samo u jednokratnim i u nekakvom jastuku tak da lakše manipuliraš s njom.
Moj je drugi dan dobio štramplice za obući jer im nije stao u jastuk  :Laughing: .

----------


## nanimira

Dobro, hvala na informaciji   :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

Evo još jedno pitanje pošto sam još u komadu pa mogu ispitivati hehe:
Torba za rađaonu - što je zgodno imati unutra i da uzmem svoj ručnik tamo ako me pošalju prije na tuširanje ili nam daju tamo njihov (znači,prije ili nakon poroda i tako) Spremila sam samo 1 veliki ručnik u torbu za sobu i 1 maleni pa će mi nositi od doma po potrebi. Moja "torba za rađaonu" je trenutno veća vrećica u kojoj su 2 tetre, odjelo za muža,uložak i jednokratne gaće za poslije i 2-3 neka keksa za muža. Da uzmem i vodu? Babica mi je rekla da nedaju baš piti tokom trudova al ja bi švercala?

----------


## BuBA

Ne vjerujem da će te slat na tuširanje, ali ponesi si ručnik svakako!Vodu ne daju pit, ali muž će ti dati gazice natopljene vodom za ovlažiti usta. Kese uzmi i za sebe, jer nakon poroda ćeš bit glaaaadna (bar sam ja bila)!Spremi si i fotić ili kameru, ako zelis da ti muž fotka!Vlažne maramice, vlažni toalet papir (trebat će ti zbog klistira) i one maramice za dezinfekciju wc školjke si obavezno ponesi jer ćeš visit neko vrijeme u wc-u kad dobiješ klistir. I papuče si uzmi. Ak se sjetim još čega napišem! :Smile: 

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 123beba

Za sebe obavezno kekse za poslije poroda!!!!! To ti je najvaznije!  :Smile:  ne moraš ništa razdvajati stvari jer ti je tvoja velika torba stalno u blizini pa ako ista zatrebas sestra će ti dodati ili ćeš sama otići po to... Što se tiče dezinfekcije - posvuda ima dezinficijensa kojeg naspricas na papir i sve počistis što trebaš tako da mislim da ti nije potrebno nositi svoje. Ja sam vratil kući neotvoreno. Gaćice i ulozak će ti trebati tek kad dođeš u sobu i budeš prvi put zvala sestre da ideš na wc pa ne moraš posebno spremati za rađaonu. Uglavnom, u radaoni ti jedino treba mob, punjač (po potrebi) fotic, ja sam imala vodu ali sam u roku od 12 h popila niti 1 dcl... I naravno, puno strpljenja i snage!  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

E a kad puste pratnju u rađaonu? Čisto da znam da ga na kavu pošaljem kad dođemo  :Smile:

----------


## BuBA

> E a kad puste pratnju u rađaonu? Čisto da znam da ga na kavu pošaljem kad dođemo


Pa mm je ušao tek nakon šta sam ušla u boks i kad su me pregledali i skopčali na ctg i sve ostale cjevčice :D U podrumu bolnice ima mali kafić s dućanom pa tamo može otić, nije daleko pa čim ga pozoveš može doći!

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 123beba

> E a kad puste pratnju u rađaonu? Čisto da znam da ga na kavu pošaljem kad dođemo


mm je došao isto kad su mene stavili u boks, pregledali i pokopčali na sve moguće što treba... Znači ima vremena... dok oni obave pregled, klistir i takve super zabavne sitnice on se stigne i prošetati. No, svakako neka dođe sit... mm je žurio sa posla (iako sam mu ja lijepo rekla da ima vremena da dođe kad god) pa je od svega zaboravio jesti.  :Smile:  Došao mi je tamo oko podneva, a doručkovao je u 7 ujutro... Ja rodila u 23h a on je gladovao (no, nije da je i meni bilo bolje  :Wink:  )

----------


## nanimira

A jel smo cijelo vrijeme na CTGu ili?

----------


## 123beba

pa većinu vremena da... Meni je bilo ovako - nisam imala svojih trudova, a pukao vodenjak pa sam bila čitavo vrijeme na dripu i nisam ništa jela dugo pa sam dobila i neku infuziju za to tako da su mi obje ruke bile "zakačene",  a dok ležiš čitavo vrijeme si na ctgu kako bi pratili tvoje trudove i bebine otkucaje. Bila sam na ctg-u i dok sam bila na lopti... otkačili su me sa svega samo kad sam tražila da idem na wc  :Grin:

----------


## nanimira

A dobro ako je tako. bojala sam se da ne moram cijelo vrijeme bit na onom ludom poluboku kad mi mjere CTG u TA, jer mi redovito utrne cijela ta strana tijela,koma mi je to  :Smile: 

Dobro, valjda ću i ja uskorr pa pridonesem temi s iskustvom.

----------


## sarasvati

naimira, sutra službeni termin?  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

> naimira, sutra službeni termin?


 :Cekam:   :Laughing:

----------


## sarasvati

Daj malo pogledaj prema svojim prozorima, sigurno ih je kiša uprljala!  :Grin:

----------


## nanimira

Evo da opišem svoje iskustvo:
dakle,sve je bilo OK i ja sam zadovoljna. Boksevi su OK, muža su pustili nakon prokidanja vodenjaka, ja sam cijelo vrijeme pijuckala vodu (nekih 14 sati sam bila u boksu), pustili su radio, dali loptu pilates,dobila epiduralnu, pustili šetat ali su malo zapeli s tim polubokom i ctg-om.
Sobe se čiste, apartmani su bili pretvoreni u sobe isto, dva kreveta po apartmanu a 3 po sobi, spavačice možete svoje i njihove (vrijedi ono da za vikend i blagdane nemaju baš pa uzmite svoje), presvlače posteljinu itd. Wc u apartmanu imate svoj,sobe dijele wc sa susjednom tak da čistoća ovisi i o navikama cimerica. 

Za pušačice-možete pušit u atriju bolnice,ima hrpa trudnica i babinjača koje puše, puštaju van i vrata su stalno otvorena ali se morate obavezno javiti da idete van (ja nisam pušila al mi je prozor gledao na atrij pa sam vidjela i čula sve). Posjete su dozvoljene u redovno vrijeme ali sam vidjela da žene izađu i van termina samo se opet moraju javiti.

Bebe su s vama cijelo vrijeme, osim za kupanje i njihove vizite, ali ih odnose kad želite i po noći da se odmorite bez brige. Samo pozvonite.

Sestre su sve OK, razumne i nisu stvarale nikad probleme osim meni za dojenje ali to je druga priča, naime-odustale su od mene jer sma bila preslaba,nisam imala mlijeka a bradvice su ravne pa im s evaljda nije dalo tlačit.

Doktori su isto svi super, meni su dolazili čestitati u sobu na vaginalnom porodu velike bebe  :Smile:  

Eto, za sva ostala pitanja stojim na raspolaganju, ali cure prije su više manje sve napisale.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Molim najnovija iskustva iz ovog rodilišta. Dakle, kako funkcionira potpora dojenju? Kakva je situacija sa zenama koje idu na CR, kad one dobiju bebe, postoji li intenzivna na babinjacama? Hvala

----------


## vikki

Imala sam CR u merkuru, ujutro malo prije osam (pod općom). Dijete su mi donijeli na intenzivnu pokazati oko 10 mislim, i taj dan još jednom popodne kad su ga polegli pored mene na nekoliko minuta. Sljedeći dan sam oko 10 premještena u sobu i odmah sam dobila bebu koja je bila sa mnom cijeli dan do ponoći. Odnijeli su ga u ponoć i vratili oko 4-5 ujutro, a dalje je bio cijelo vrijeme sa mnom.
S dojenjem imam dobro iskustvo, dvije-tri sestre su se jako trudile da to profunkcionira i uspjelo je. Zvonila sam im svaki čas da mi namjeste malca na prsa, što zbog neiskustva, što zbog boli od reza. Kad mi je treći dan nadošlo mlijeko i začepili se kanalići, dvije sestre su me masirale veći dio noći i cijeli dan da razbiju kvrge prije nego me otpuste. Uglavnom, sestre za bebe su mi bile od velike pomoći.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Znaci carice nisu non stop s bebama? Ja sam na sd nakon 1 sat od cr dobila bebu i nismo se vise odvajale i s dojenjem nije bilo nikakvih problema, nisu smetale ni infuzije. Zato me bas zanimalo stanje s caricama ovdje.

----------


## vikki

Tek od sljedećeg dana su s bebama, ne znam ima li drugačijih iskustava, ali mislim da ne s obzirom na to kakva je soba na intenzivnoj (na intenzivnoj možeš primiti posjetu, ali u sobama s bebama ne).

----------


## Lucija Ellen

To s ne posjetama je ok, na sd sve posjete dolaze na babinjace gdje su i bebe.

----------


## nanimira

Ja nisam imala dobro iskustvo s potporom dojenja i stvarno ne mogu reći da je sve funkcioniralo super. Čim su vidjele da imam ravne bradavice i koliko sam slaba bila nakon poroda uopće se nisu trudile iako sam se ja pretrgavala od želje i volje.Jedna sestra je rekla doslovno da od mene nebu ništ (starija, ima kratku plavu kosu, tj.imala je). Iako, možda je i do smjena jer mi je zadnji dan ujutro jedna mlada sestra namjestila bebu kak treba i počela sam dojiti, doduše beba  nije bila baš zainteresirana jer su ju nahranili ADom :/. Ali,sad isključivo dojimo tak da sam to zaboravila.

Moje obje cimerice su dojile od prvog dana i nije bilo nikakvih problema s njima,dapače sestre su im još i pomagale da usavrše dojenje što je zapravo neobično s obzirom da je sve bilo OK, dok su mene skroz zanemarivale a itekako mi je trebala pomoć.

----------


## trećenaputu

Pozdrav! Ovako...uskoro se spremam na prvi pregled u Merkur (termin mi je 8.5.). Imala sam carski prije 16 mjeseci, a sada imam gestacijski dijabetes (kontroliram ga dijetom). Prošli put je do carskog došlo nakon 12 sati mučenja na dripu (kontinuirani trudovi), otvorila sam se do kraja ali se malena nije spuštala (omotana pupčana vrpca i prevelika bebica). Moja ginekologica mi govori da u principu sad sve ovisi u koju bolnicu odem - da li će biti carski ili vaginalni...ali u svakom slučaju, ne gine mi inducirani...njega rade zbog gestacijskog u 39. tjednu....a poučena ranijim porodima (prvi je bio 10 sati na dripu,završio "skakanjem" sestre na trbuh i veeelikom epiziotomijom). Pa eto pitanje za nekog tko je imao slično iskustvo i rodio u Merkuru....carski nakon manje od dvije godine? Gestacijski dijabetes?

----------


## Kleea

[QUOTE Pa eto pitanje za nekog tko je imao slično iskustvo i rodio u Merkuru....carski nakon manje od dvije godine? Gestacijski dijabetes?[/QUOTE]
Dva puta rodila u Merkuru. Prvi puta porod od 36 sati završio masivnom epizotomijom, izmučile se obje, oporavak jako dug. Nakon 4 godine 2. trudnoća otkriven gestacijski dijabetes. Stroga dijeta držala je dijabetes pod kontrolom. Primljena na ležanje na odjel sa napunjenih 35 tjedana. Napravljene sve pretrage i nakon 5 dana poslana doma. Procjena je bila da je bebina težina cca 3500-3700g. Redovna kontrola s 37+5 i dr. Duić koji me vodio cijelu trudnoću  šalje me u rađaonu na indukciju. Apliciran gel oko podneva i u 18 i 30 moje je malo-veliko dijete ( 4800g, 56cm ) stiglo. Za razliku od prvog poroda niti malena niti ja nismo bile izmučene, jedino kaj na žalost epi nisam uspjela izbjeći( iako je bila minimalna) što ne čudi s obzirom na njenu veličinu i težinu. Drip sam odbila, a bušenje vodenjaka dozvolila sam tek kada je babica rekla da sam se otvorila 10prstiju. Na kraju je ispalo da je najgori moment 2. poroda šivanje preko starog ožiljka od prethodne epi.

----------


## analoneta

prešvrljala sve dok vas nisam nasla.....pratila sam stanje na Merkuru na forumu ali jednom drugom...no nebitno nasla sam sviježije......
Mwene zanima ovako ...ja sam prvu bebu rodila u Merkuru ali bio je smrtni slucaj nakon 5 sati...beba rođena bez bubrega.....iskustva osim ovoga su super ..bili su i ljubazni 12 sati trudova i rodila sam u komadu(nije bilo šavova)    sada sam još malo pa 30 tjedan i planiram opet u Merkur inace sam udaljena od bolnice 2,5-3 sata...  planiram ih zvati na ginekologiju i staviti sve na stvar da vide razlog zasto želim tamo.... ono sta mene zanima su stvari za bebu.prvi puta nisam nista pripremila kada sam znala sta ce biti... pelene trebaju,netrebaju...ako ima koja mama da je rodila unazad pola godine i ako je voljna da mi napise neke savjete iskustva ..kako stvari stoje sa bebama posto neznam nista o tome..jesu li bebe s mamama i te stvari....inace rodila sam 7.2 2013 mozda se nije puno promjenilo ali onda  je bila drugacija situacija a sada je drugacija.... mislim tipa toga svi smo znali sta ce se desit sa bebom ... hvala...

----------


## filip

Draga,pa sve su ti cure gore napisale.Sretno.

----------


## analoneta

yep......  zaletila se

----------


## buble

evo ja sam rodila 8.2. 
pelene trebaju, ja sam gledala da uz rub krevetića stalno bude 3,4 pelene. Mislim da mi je 20 pelena za tri dana bilo dovoljno.
oni ih presvlače tokom dana u sobi gdje je mama a naveče oko 8 imaju kupanje pa ih onda tamo presvlače i po noći ih isto tamo presvlače
Ja sam rodila u 17:20 pa još dok je bilo šivanje koje je trajalo dosta dugo i za to vrijeme smo se družili sa curkom (skoro sat vremena) pa onda čišćenje i pregled, u sobu sam došla tek negdje oko 20 sati i onda su mi donijeli curku  :Smile:  i bila je kod mene do negdje 23h, ali pošto sam bila dosta slaba i omamljena od inekcije protiv bolova pitali su me da li želim da bebačica ostane kod njih na što sam ja pristala ali sam ih zamolila da ju dovode na dojenje ali nisu je dovodili i to mi je bilo užasno i jedina loša stvar za vrijeme boravka u bolnici! ali to se desilo valjda jer sestra to nije prenijela drugoj koja je bila po noći. Uglavnom nakon te prve noći curka je bila stalno sa mnom iako su i drugu noć pitali da li želim da bude kod njih.
za pomoć oko dojenja sestre su uglavnom sve dobre i imaju puuno strpljenja jedino što me živciralo što su stalno govorile kako "tu ima slabo mlijeka" a nisu davale savjete kako ubrzati ili povećati proizvodnju mlijeka jedino jedna stara sestra je bila puna savjeta  
vizita za nas je oko pol 9 a za bebice oko 11
ne znam da li te još štogod zanima?

----------


## analoneta

buble pa to je to sto se bebe tice...najvise me za bebu zanimalo.....al citala sam i postove od prije pa sam pokupila neke savjete...

----------


## Ivy7

Evo friško iskustvo iz Merkura 6 mj.... Za mene porod savršen  :Smile:  Prvi put, stigla u rodilište u 3, rodila u 11 uz epiduralnu i drip samo na izgonu... Svaka čast doktorici Stasenko i babici i sestrama koje su značajno doprinijele da sve ostane u lijepom sjećanju. Izbjegla sam epiziotomiju i to se babica stvarno potrudila masažom i savjetima za položaj na izgonu.  Bebu su donijeli popodne ali prvu noć su ga uzeli da se ja odmorim. S dojenjem nisam imala problema ali sestre su dolazile cimerici na svaki poziv tako da se stvarno trude. Ja sam sobu dijelila s jednom curom i imale smo svoj wc. Jedino čega nema je wc papir :D Za bebu samo pelene trebaju, kremicu oni stavljaju direkt na pelene i dolaze ih prematati. Kupanje također obavljaju u sobi.

----------


## kristina_zg

Evo i s moje strane sve pohvale doktorima, sestrama, babici <3 Ovaj će mi porod ostati u najljepšem sjećanju. Nisam morala cijelo vrijeme ležati prištekana na ctg, pustili su me da odem do wc-a, što me prije nikako nisu...jel to zavisi od babice ili doktora, ne znam, no maksimalno sam koristila te šetnje da što više trudova odradim u neležećem položaju. Bio mi je neki mladi doktor kojem sam samo ime zapamtila, izuzetno nježan i pažljiv. Za odjel babinjača također imam samo riječi hvale, sestre se izuzetno trude, stalno obilaze mame i trude se pomoći.  :Heart: 
a sad konkretne informacije: trebaju pelene, wc papir, spavaćicu je bolje ponijeti za svaki slučaj, no ja sam čitavo vrijeme imala njihove, iako je bila gužva - žene su u hodnicima ležale i čekale da se oslobodi koji krevet. Bebe uglavnom kupaju u sobama, no dogodi se da ih odnesu tamo na kupanje. Svaka 4 sata dolaze preskinut bebu. U vrijeme posjeta (16-17) uzmu bebu, inače je čitavo vrijeme s mamom osim ako se traži da ju uzmu prvu noć zbog odmora. Preporučam uzeti izdajalicu. Mlijeko obično dođe treći dan nakon poroda, no ako se dogodi da morate dulje ostati, kao što sam ja morala ovaj put, trebala mi je izdajalica (i jastučići) da si olakšam pritisak zbog količine mlijeka.

----------


## tinanikolina

Evo da i ja pohvalim. Rodila sam drugo dijete (curicu) u KB Merkur 26.10.2014. Ne znam od kog bi prije krenula. Hospitalizirali su me zato što sam bila otvorena 5 cm, a termin mi je trebao biti 21.11. Svi, ali baš svi su genijalni, počevši od doktora, pa do primalja, sestara, pedijatara.
Porod sam imala prekrasan i cijeli tim oko mene. Supruga su bez problema pustili, makar smo zaboravili kupiti odijelo za njega, tamo su mu dali.Ovaj put mi je na porodu bila Dr. Kejla i dvije babice ( nažalost zaboravila sam imena, mislim da Petra i Magdalena , a kod prvog poroda bio je doktor Kulaš ( isto genijalan ). Poslije poroda su mi prvu večer uzeli maličku da se naspavam, a donijeli ju samo na hranjenje, ali onda je bila stalno sa mnom. S obzirom da se ranije rodila i bila malecna, nije mogla dovoljno pocicat, pa mi je buknulo mlijeko i imala sam stvarno ogromnih problema sa kvrgama. Ali zato su tu sestre koje nevjerojatno brinu o rodiljama ( makar i ne stignu, od posla ) i dolaze svaki slobodni trenutak pomagat, ne znam koja je bolja ( Željka, Martina...), pa i u toku noći. Da nije bilo njih, ne znam šta bi napravila.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ima novija iskustva s Merkura?
Čujem da su se u zadnjim tjednima desile velike promjene, od uvođenje posjeta u sobama do drastično smanjenje broj epiziotomija (prije su imali najvišu stopu u Zagrebu).

Eto pa ako netko tamo rodi u narednim tjednima ili je rodila sad nedavno, bilo bi super čuti iskustva.

----------


## centar

valjda na pravom mjestu postavljam pitanje. 

je li trudnicki tecaj za prisustvo tate na porodu obavezan? 
sto ako je mama na mirovanju trudnoće? 

priznaju li onaj jednodnevni-dvodnevni tecaj doma zdravlja?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Priznaju sve tečajeve, i tečaj je obavezan za pratnju. Ono što je super je da u Merkuru pratnja može biti uz ženu skoro cijelo vrijeme trajanje poroda, nema predrađaonica.

----------


## Mare1985

> Ima novija iskustva s Merkura?
> Čujem da su se u zadnjim tjednima desile velike promjene, od uvođenje posjeta u sobama do drastično smanjenje broj epiziotomija (prije su imali najvišu stopu u Zagrebu).
> 
> Eto pa ako netko tamo rodi u narednim tjednima ili je rodila sad nedavno, bilo bi super čuti iskustva.


Ja sam rodila u Merkuru krajem 9.mjeseca i jako sam bila zadovoljna cijelim osobljem. Muž je bio samnom na porodu, ali obvezno je odijelo sa hlačama koje se mora kupiti u ljekarni. Rezana sam, ali jel su stvarno morali, nije bilo drugog načina. I drugi put ću roditi tamo. Preporučujem  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Da taj nedostatak predrađaonice je stvarno super stvar.

Ali za rezanje u 9. mjesecu, dalo bi se diskutirati dal neophodno ili ne, jer do prije 12. mj su imali daleko najvišu stopu epiziotomija u Zagrebu. Zanima me jako kako će se rasplesti situacija u narednim mjesecima.

----------


## KrisZg

Ja sam rodila u 11mj i sve zene koje sam upoznala su bile rezane ukljucujuci i mene.Tecaj nije potreban.Odjelo mora obavezno biti s hlacama.

----------


## nin23

Ja sam rodila u 7 mjesecu 2014. Imala sam inducirani i bila sam 5 dana prije poroda u bolnici. Meni je iskustvo u toj bolnici ostalo u gorkom sjecanju. Doktori su uzasni, jedino je dr Roko super i hoce pomoci i njezno pregledava .  Ravnatelj ginekologije je uzas, vrijeda trudnice, prijeti se. Ja sam bila vise od 11 sati bez plodne vode. Nisu mi dali setati, cijelo vrijeme sam lezala i bila pristekana na ctg. Jedino sto je dobro, sto je cijelo vrijeme muz bio sa mnom. Na kraju bih pohvalila i dr Zovka stvarno mi je ouno pomogao i govorio kako da prodisem trud i tiskam. Porodili su me na vakum i veliki rez epiziotomije. Svaku zenu doslovno rezu ko da smo zivotinje. Uopce se ne trude oko trudnica. Primalja je svega par puta dosla do mene, ni jednom mi nije masirala medicu. Nisu mi ponudili epiduralnu, davali su mi drip groznooo. Sestre na odijelu su ok, ne trude se dovoljno. Ja sam imala slabo mlijeko i ni jednom mi nisu htjele pomoci. Dohranile su ga (kršitelj koda)om. Sve u svemu necu vise krociti u tu bolnicu makar po mjestu stanovanja tamo pripadam. Uzasns je bonica i osoblje.

----------


## centar

uh, nakon svih pozitivnih stvari, procitati ovako nesto... : ( 

to "ne imanje" predrađaone je meni ogroman plus. 
sto se tice ovih drugih stvari, zar oni stvarno trebaju ponuditi epiduralnu? zar ih se ne moze pitati : ? odbiti epiz. na svoju odgovornost? 

je li naivno nadati se da ce ove inspekcije ista napraviti?  ( jedino hrvatska valja ima najavljene inspekcije )

----------


## nin23

Koja god zena je rodila kad i ja sve su bile rezane. I to uopce ni ne kazu moramo rezati, samo rezu. Prema meni su bili jako losi, valjda vide mlada imam tek 22 godine, pa misle da me mogu zezati. Ali to ti zavisi i od smjene doktora i primalja. Mene je snasla jako losa smjena nazalost.

----------


## nin23

Sto se tice epiduralne par puta sam ju trazila, no nisu mi dali.

----------


## kristina_zg

Prvi puta sam rezana, drugi puta su htjeli izbjeći no nije išlo, a treći puta me nisu rezali (rodila sam u 11. mjesecu).

----------


## centar

upravo sam procitala u 24 sata da je merkur prosli cetvrtak cesljala inspekcija. nista jos uvijek nije poznato.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Inspekcije nece nazalost nigdje nista naci. Jer nista narocito ni ne traze :/

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ako nisam dobro gore napisala, postotak epiziotomija u Merkuru bi se trebali sad, prema najavama, *dramatično smanjiti.* Zato me zanimaju svježa iskustva, da provjerim je li istina  :Smile: 

Za epiduralnu, pogledajte rodilista.roda.hr - HR rodilišta - Merkur, nisam sigurna ako oni imaju anesteziologa koji je dežuran 24h za rodilište. Ne vjerujem.

----------


## Mira1984

Čitam vas curke, i dajete mi nadu da će ipak biti sve u redu sa mnom i mojom bebom. Jučer je bio termin poroda, pošto nemam trudova niti sam otvorena, svaki drugi dan na kontrolu. Uambulanti me pregledavao dr.Roki koji je doista poseban, detaljan i ljubazan. U rađaoni dr.Flisak (ako se ne varam) pomalo je antipatična i hladna, nije mi jasno forsiranje kod prvorotkinje vaginalno rađanje zadka od 3500kg, ali eto. Možda nemam sreće .. Inaće sam zadovoljna sa svim osobljem zbog ljubaznosti, i sestre su dosta mile. Sve zavisi što čovjek očekuje. Smrtno sam prestravljena ali što ću sad... Inaće sam depresivna, slaba na bol i teško gledam pozitivniju stranu života (zbog određenih trauma) no ne bih govorila sad ružno o nekome jer nisam objektivna. Molim Boga da sve prođe u redu i da izdržim, a beba nekako mora van  :Smile: 
Kao što rekoh na početku, Merkur ima dosta pozitivnih feed back ova i nadam se da ću se i ja vratiti napisati vam lijepe stvari.
Svima sretno i lijepi pozdrav.

----------


## Mira1984

Evo da nakon dva mjeseca kažem par riječi o Merkuru. Nisam stigla od bebača  :Smile: 
Oduševljena sam svime osim odijelom babinjača. U trudničkoj ambulanti sam imala preglede kao kraljica, neovisno koji doktor me pregledavao. Kada su krenuli trudovi, izdržala sam 7 sati trudova preko 100, nisam vikala, nisam očajavala. Imala sam prekrasne sestre (Danijela, Karolina) koje su mi pomagale na najjače i bile podrška. Doktorima ljubim noge. Dr.Kulaš, Stasenko i Skalak su me primili, vodili trudnoču i porod - oduševljena sam nježnošću i brigom koju su mi poklonili. Povjerila bih tom odijelu, život sebe i svog dijeteta bez razmišljanja. Očekivala sam stručnost, ali pažnja, briga i dragost - to me iznenadilo. Svaka im čast! Voljela bih da odijel babinjača više radi sa ženama koje rode carski, jer osobno nisam imala mlijeka. Zbog tog sam se osjećala lošijom mamom isključivo zbog njih. Bile su nepotrebno grube i prema dijetetu i prema meni. Znam da su iscrpljene jer puno rade, to im priznam, ali mislim da pod hitno moraju mijenjati pristup majkama koje nemaju mlijeka. Biti češće uz majku a ne samo politi dojku glukozom te ostaviti dijete u plaču na dojci, a majku u očaju. Uskratile su mi stručnu pomoč te sam zbog akutnog mastitisa u 16 dana prestala dojiti. Tužna sam zbog toga jer sam imala samo jedan podoj, i osjetila kako je to prekrasno. U bolnici ni jednom nije prihvatio dojku, te sam kod kuće uz pomoč majke i sestre pokušavala  i pokušavala ali moj dečkić to jednostavno nije htio ni probati naučiti  :Sad:  U bolnici sam pokušala sa šeširićem jer drukčije nije išlo. I dok bi bilo glukoze i on bi "kao" vukao... Žao mi je što je ta prekrasna priča morala kod mene tako loše završiti. 
 Uglavnom, da ne pretjerujem sa postom. Ispričavam se ako nisam ovdje smjela pisati. lijepi pozdrav svima

----------


## tincili

Hej, cure.. pozz svima! Ja sam 25+1tt i jedna sam od onih što vole biti pripremljene na sve u najvećoj mogućoj mjeri. U bespućima interneta sam pokušala pronaći najfriškije informacije o rodilištu Merkur. Zanima me kakvo je osoblje, sobe, kakva je praksa s muževima na porodu, trudnički tečajevi... ugl., sve me zanimalo ali nailazila sam samo na stare informacije. A onda sam našla broj na internetskoj stranici Merkura, nazvala i sve saznala. Da bih vam pomogla, uštedila vrijeme i trud, napisat ću kaj sam saznala.
Tamo postoje trudnički tečajevi i radionice za trudnice. Tečajevi se održavaju par puta godišnje i traju po tjedan dana. Idući je od 8. do 16.6. s početkom u 18h i održava se na 4.katu. Potrebna je prijava.
Radionice se održavaju svako malo, traju 2 dana od 16 do 18h. Prvi dan se prolazi proces poroda, obilazi se rodilište i dobiju se upute što uzeti u bolnicu. Drugi dan se govori o dojenju i njezi novorođenčadi. Za prijavu na radionicu je potrebno nazvati ih, dati im ime, prezime, datum očekivanog poroda i reći u kojem ste tjednu trudnoće. Onda nas oni zovu kad budemo tamo negdje 32.-34.tt da nam vele kad je radionica. Može biti pon. i ut. ili sri. i čet.
Broj na koji sam zvala: 01/2253-411
Gospođa je vrlo ljubazna i susretljiva. Odgovorila mi je na baš svako pitanje. Može joj se javiti i mailom: 
biserka.matok-glavas@kb-merkur.hr
E da, muž nije obavezan pohađati ni tečaj ni radionicu da bi mogao biti na porodu.
Oprostite na dugačkom postu, nadam se da će nekome biti od koristi.
Pozzz

----------


## nevenasa

Pozdrav cure! 
Ja sam bila na Radionici za trudnice i stvarno su sve primalje koje sam upoznala jako ljubazne i vrlo susretljive. Informacije koje sam dobila bile su vrlo korisne i zaista se može pitati što god nas zanima! Obišli smo i rađaone i sve izgleda lijepo i novo uređeno. Preporučam je svima  :Smile:

----------


## posh

Drage dame ! !  Od mog poroda je proslo pet mjeseci. unutrag nekoliko mjeseci zelim objaviti pricu, ali nikako jer toliko se uzrujam, a to je najmanje potrebno meni i mojem djetetu.  sta da vam o porodu kazem, 12 h, ali to je najmanje bitno u ovoj prici. Doktirica stasenko je savrsena, i ako treba rodila bi ponovno sutra. No medutim, tragedija pocinje kada se preselis na odjel babinjace.  Sestre su k a t a s t r o f a.  !!!!! Sram ih moze biti !!!! Pogotovo mala plava,balava kovrcava.. Sramota ... Dijete nije znalo cicati i nabili su mi je na  prsa tako da je dijete ne poplavilo, nego poljubicastilo. Odgovor, pa mama dijete se mora uciti ! I opet tako... cjelo vrijeme djete mi histericno plakalo. Cim su sestre prisle, dijete je grcali od place. Od  nabijanja na dojku, iscupali su joj iglu iz ruke.  i to je normalno ??  Da, ja sam mislila da je, dok nije disla jedna medu njima normalna sestra. I polako radila sa malom. Da joj je smjena potrajala, ne bi imale problema sa dojenjem. no, dolaze nakon nje divljakuse od sestra kojima objasnjavam kako je sestra ta i ta radila sa malom, i da taj nacin funkcionira, ta da li mozemo tako nastaviti raditi. E tada je zapoceo cirkus... Sram me moze biti sto sam ista predlOzila. Puna soba sesta i doktira i meni se drzi predavanje, te kraj razgovora je bio " sada nazovite muza i recite da je sve u redu ". Hranu koju su nam davali za jesti, kelj i takve stvari koje nikako ne smijete jesti ako di

----------


## posh

...i hrana koja nije prilagodena rodiljama. strasno. Izmedu ostalog te uvjeravaju da moras dijete prijaviti u maksimiru. I kada pitas,zar susrV nije povezan. I opet balade... O uredenju ne zelim diskutirati. To je sve individualno.   i ne treba zaliti sestre. Na cijelom odjelu nas je bilo 5 ,a maltene i toliko sestra. Zadnje dane sam bila sama na o
djelu. I onda takvo ponasanje... Sramota, sramota...

----------


## zutaminuta

Za kelj i sl. na rodinoj stranici piše da nema nikakve utemeljenosti da se to ne smije jesti.
http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/1049

----------


## zutaminuta

Moje iskustvo.  :Smile: 

Dio o samom porodu možete pročitati ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/88165-T...91#post2779491

Tu sam zaboravila dodati da za rađaonu nisu potrebne papuče niti spavaćica. Merkur ima svoje, iz jednostavnog razloga što se spavaćice mrljaju vrlo brzo i kada bi nosili od doma spavaćice morali bi ih mijenjati 2-3 na dan, a to je gnjavaža, i nehigijenski.

Ne tušira se odmah nakon poroda već par sati kasnije kada pozovete sestru. Radi slabosti od gubitka krvi ona mora biti uz vas kod prvog silaska s kreveta, da se izbjegne moguća nesvjestica.

Doručak je oko sedam sati, ručak oko podne, a večera oko pet sati. Jela su ukusna, ali su količine skromne. Prve vizite, za majku, su oko osam sati, za bebu oko jedanaest sati; druge vizite za majku i bebu idu kasnije, poslije večere. Otpusti se rade i nedjeljom. Posjete u sobu su svaki dan, od 16-17 popodne, ali majka može izaći van ako netko dođe izvan tog vremena.

Na odjelu je oko 20-ak sestara, izmjenjuju se po 3-4 u smjenama. Sve se trude educirati majke i pomoći im u dojenju. Prvi dan majke dobiju Rodinu brošuru o dojenju, neki papir za vođenje evidencije podoja (ponesite kemijske sa sobom), i list vezano za prijavu djeteta u matični ured.

Radi se vađenje krvi iz pete 2. ili 3. dan, cijepljenje protiv tuberkuloze, provjera sluha, provjera bilirubina.
Kupanje i vaganje djeteta svako veče. 

Ako je sve u redu majke s djetetom otpuštaju za 48 sati iz bolnice.

*Detaljnije o mom boravku...*

*3.6., srijeda*

Odveli me u trokrevetnu sobu. Pored svakog kreveta se nalaze mali krevetići za dijete, ali dijete može biti i s majkom na krevetu, samo treba paziti da poplun bude ispod, iz higijenskih razloga. Malo kasnije dijete su uzeli na prvo kupanje, vaganje, i ostalo. Prva vizita od nekoliko doktora, gleda se čvrstoća maternice (laganim pritiskom ruke na trbuh). Druga vizita i pedijatar govori kako je dijete. Preko noći majka, ako želi, može tražiti sestre da dijete odnesu do jutra (oko 5 h) da se odmori.

Dojila sam prvi dan onda kada bi se beba probudila. Iz opreza sam je držala u krevetiću. Dijete je radi bolničkih propisa većinu vremena u prilično debelom jastuku, koji je praktičan, ali rekla bih ipak za hladnija vremena. U startu sestre premataju dijete, ako imate iskustva od ranije možete i sami. Kraj kreveta je zvono. Sobe su uredne, imaju klimu, ali mi u sobi je nismo uključivale i držale smo uglavnom otvorene prozore i poluspuštene rolete. 

Cure do mene su cijelo vrijeme pričale pa se preko dana nisam uspjela odmoriti, preko noći je malecka plakala, a sljedeći dan opet isto: vizite, sestre, spremačice, i doktori, ulaze u sobu svako malo pa sam naposlijetku provela 48 sati, po prvi put u životu, bez sna. 

*4.6., četvrtak*

Dakle, nisam se naspavala, ali sam zato dojila. Sestra je napravila test na bilirubin. Prvi rezultat uredan. Kasno navečer je poskočio dosta. Dijagnoza: fiziološka, dojenačka žutica. Doktorica mi je sve objasnila, dala mi da joj postavim pitanja, rekla da će beba morati na fototerapiju preko noći i sljedeći dan, pa će opet raditi kontrolu. 

*5.6., petak*

Dijete su mi sestre nosile na podoj cijelu noć, svaka dva-tri sata. Uspjela sam se odmoriti do jutra, ali me glava rasturala. Cura krevet do mene je bila vrlo ljubazna i objašnjavala mi je kako, što. Kroz dan su mi sestre također nosile bebu na podoj. Uveče sam dobila bebu, prespavala je sa mnom.

*6.6., subota*

Dan je prošao fino, dojila sam i više no uspješno. Uveče je opet napravljen test na bilirubin. Fototerapija se nastavlja. Tu mi se negdje pojačano počelo stvarati mlijeko i morala sam zatražiti izdajalicu. Došla mi je jedna vrlo ljubazna sestra i pokazala kako se koristi izdajalica. 

*7.6., nedjelja* 

Trudila sam se maksimalno hraniti dijete, da izađe što više bilirubina kroz stolicu i mokraću, ali je malecka bila umorna i nije se dala razbuditi, ni uz napore sestre. Nosila sam podoj kojim su je hranili na bočicu. Dečko je konačno uspio uhvatiti vremena i doći mi u posjet. Nažalost, malecku nije vidio jer je bila na fototerapiji. Uveče sam se grozno osjećala i vrtila crne misli. Iako se radi samo o fiziološkoj žutici htjela sam da se što prije sve završi i da možemo kući.  

*8.6., ponedjeljak* 

Ujutro je vraćena malecka. Trebao je proći još jedan dan do sljedeće kontrole. Vadili su mi uzorak krvi da provjere anemičnost. Nešto se desilo pritom pa već peti dan imam ružnu masnicu. Dobila sam tablete željeza 100 mg Ferrum Sandoz. Također, treći dan daju Dulcolax dvije tabletice ako majka nema stolicu. Izaziva proljev nalik onome nakon klizme. 

Dečko je napokon vidio malecku. Nisam ga još vidjela tako sretnog i raznježenog. Nadali smo se da će nas pustiti sljedeći dan.

*9.6.* 

Kontrola krvi ujutro i dobili zeleno svjetlo da možemo doma.  :Smile: 

*Minus:*

spavaćice su im od teškog materijala, u kojem se čovjek živ skuha po ovoj vrućini,debeli jastuci za novorođenčad, a s druge strane klima uređaja (koji su po mom skromnom mišljenju nezdravi)u sobama ima dosta kukaca, meni je pauk prošao po krevetuskoro svo osoblje ima naviku ostavljati vrata otvorena iza sebe pa sam se svako malo morala ustajati da bih ih pritvorila, inače bi se od propuha sama zalupilau tuš kabini ne postoji mjesto za odložiti sapun/gel za tuširanje, pa sam morala na onaj obrub od tuša, što je vrlo nehigijenskikreveti su previsoki,štedna svjetla, raspoređena iznad svakog kreveta, su prejaka i teško je spavati uz njih,

*Prijedlog:*

uvesti wi-fi

*Plus:*

svo osoblje je vrlo ljubazno, a može im se postavljati pitanja bez straha da će te otpiliti.trude se maksimalno oko toga da majke doje djecu i rodilište s pravom ima status "prijatelj dojenja".

----------


## Moe

Super report zutaminuta

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala Moe.

Dodat ću još dvije stvari, pod minus:

slab interes za doniranje pupkovine za Zakladu Ane Rukavine. Prvo sam pitala sestru na šalteru za UZV, koja me uputila na trudničku ambulantu, zatim sam u trudničkoj ambulanti opet postavila pitanje sestri koja je kimnula glavom, ono _"bit će"_, a kada sam došla ujutro u 1 h u srijedu na porod i ponovno pitala doktora već je bilo prekasno. Trebala sam sa glavnom sestrom potpisati papire. Daju trudnicama ankete da popune i to je sve. Kasnije više nitko ne pita da li bi htjele donirati ili ne.
pelene u rodilištu mažu kremom, umjesto guze bebe. Pokušavam prokljuviti na koju foru bi ta metoda trebala štititi bebinu guzu. Ako je nešto zaštićeno onda je to sama pelena, a ne guza. Njihovo objašnjenje: nema se vremena dezinficirati ruke prije svakog prematanja.

----------


## gita75

Ja ću samo dodati da je moje dijete u Merkuru bilo u bodiću ili štramplicama jer nije stalo u jastuk  :Smile: .
Imaju oni i robice ako zatreba.
Prije tri godine točno.

----------


## AnaJ.

Podižem temu.
Ima li netko friškog iskustva sa porodom na Merkuru? Puštaju li tate na porod, epiduralna, posjete..? Sve me zanima  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

U Merkuru su se promijenile neke stvari u zadnjih godinu dana. Ne znam koliko će ovaj post biti objektivan jer sam dojilja i onako sva šašava pod hormonima, svaku sitnicu zamjećujem i sve mi smeta. Dobro, to mi je inače dio karaktera.

Priču s poroda ću skratiti i reći ovako: nakon što sam rodila beba mi je dana koža na kožu. Za razliku od prvog puta nitko od osoblja nije gledao je li dojenje uspostavljeno. Naprotiv, tu se zatekla jedna mlada sestra koja mi je objasnila da mlijeka u startu nema, a dijete ionako nije gladno. Strašna neupućenost, zar ne?

Drugi dan ulazi sestra u sobu, ne znam je li uopće s tog odjela (mislim da nije jer su joj stavovi horor), u posjet jednoj od rodilja, od nas tri u sobi. Počela je s tim kako ona nije pobornik dojenja na zahtjev, na svaki plač. To je ponovila jedno dva puta. Zatim da je ona svoje dohranjivala jer je izgubila mlijeko. Pohvalila se kako je odmah zapovjedila (nekom od svojih kolega valjda) da joj slože 100 ml (dopušteno je 20 ml), od čega je njena beba popio 90 ml. Isto je napravila s drugom bebom. Kakvo je to bebi ne dati ništa šest mjeseci. Mora malo vode da ispere mlijeko, inače se razvije soor. Prešla je na spavanje. Bebu odmah u kinderbet. Ako ostane u istom krevetu s majkom to će uzrokovati razvod braka. Jer beba u krevet, muž van iz kreveta. Za mjesec dana bebu seliti u drugu sobu. Ljude koje ona zna tako rade i sada imaju šestero djece. Cimerica iz sobe je započela rečenicu _"Malo mi je to pre...",_ kadli baba prekine _"Slušaj me..."_ i nastavi da je najbolje bebu maknuti iz sobe nakon mjesec dana. Ona je tako napravila. Ona govori iz iskustva, a ne ko ovi ... Cimerica se složi i doda _"Ma to je to što zovem 'Roda moda...'"_ Baba kimne glavom i da je to sve danas loše, da su tradicionalno radili tako kako ona kaže. Ironija: propovjeda kako zadržati muža izbacivanjem bebe iz sobe, a ona razvedena. Govori kako treba dojiti, a nije dojila. 

Rooming in 24 sata rijetko tko koristi. Često majke traže od sestara da bebu dohrane formulom kako bi se mogle odmoriti. Nema popratnog objašnjenja koliko je kolostrum važan, i da dohrana nije kikiriki. To rezultira, između ostalog, time da se bebe revu preko noći, a sestre premorene jure s jednog kraja hodnika na drugi.

Ovaj put jutro poslije poroda ne dočekuju nas brošure o dojenju na stolu, niti papir s anketom kada je počeo prvi podoj, kakav je bio razmak između ostalih podoja, koliko su trajali. Dobije se dva papira po otpustu o prednostima dojenja i riziku nedojenja. Dovoljno za zainteresirane, a ne zamara one koji pomoć i savjete ne žele. 

Čini mi se da su prošle godine sestre češće zaskakivale majke s pitanjem kada su zadni put dojile, koliko dugo, imaju li mlijeka, mogu li pogledati količinu (stiskanjem korijena bradavice). Sada je to nekako slabije izraženo. Kao da su se umorile ili odustale, jer su možda naišle na otpor kod majki. Sjećam se da je tada bilo komentara cimerica kojima je to ponašanje sestara dozlogrdilo.

Inače, praksa je ne dati rodiljama vremena da pročitaju ono što potpisuju već guraju papir pod nos i nervozno ukazuju gdje potpisati (doktori, ali i sestre) u žurbi, neće li rodilja zakomplicirati sa pitanjima. Možda bih i ja na njihovom mjestu isto radila jer su trudnice i dojilje neupućene u osnovne stvari u vezi poroda, dojenja, i svega. Bila sam i ja.

Šturo se dobivaju informacije (kada pikaju bebu koječim za uzorak). Sve se čeka vizitu i doktora da informira. Nekako kao da su oprezniji.

Ostale stvari:

- više ne zamataju bebe u debele jastuke, sada su u robici

*@Ana,* puštaju tate, možeš dobiti epiduralnu, za sve ostalo mogla bi skrolati iznad. Opširno napisano prošle godine.

----------


## Jadranka

Zuta, cestitam!!!

Kad si rodila? Kako je bebac?

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala. Dobro je. Sve je školski, da pokucam o drvo.

----------


## sara79

Zuta konacno si se javila!!!
Cestitam od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## Beti3

> Hvala. Dobro je. Sve je školski, da pokucam o drvo.


Jeeeeee! zuta je odslužila kaznu  :Smile:  
Nikad ne gledam KB Merkur, nemam nikakve veze s njim  :Smile:  i danas me šesto čulo ponukalo da kliknem... Sad idem čitati tvoj post, baš mi je drago da su ti skratile kaznu :Heart: 
I, da, čestitam!

----------


## Kaae

Cestitam, zuta!

Ovo ostalo... zivjela rodilista prijatelji djece. :bljuv:

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala. Dobro je. Sve je školski, da pokucam o drvo.


Čestitam!

----------


## Cathy

> Hvala. Dobro je. Sve je školski, da pokucam o drvo.


Čestitam. :Smile: 

Nego, pitanje jel toleriraraju piđame ili moraš baš imati spavaćice? I kak je sa hranom?

----------


## jelena.O

> Hvala. Dobro je. Sve je školski, da pokucam o drvo.


a kak se dete zove, znatiželjne mi??????

----------


## Ribica 1

Zuta cestitam!!!

----------


## jelena.O

Naravno o čestitke od nas

----------


## Ayan

Cestitke.
Da li se prije poroda potpisuje papir s pristankom rodilje na intervencije?
Kakva je neonatologija?

Za dojenje nista cudno nije drukcije niti u drugik bolnicama.glavno da je sve u plakatima o blagodatima dojenja a kad trebas pomoc ili informacije pomoz boze.

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala.



> Nego, pitanje jel toleriraraju piđame ili moraš baš imati spavaćice? I kak je sa hranom?


Nose se njihove, teške, platnene, spavaćice. Nisam nikoga vidjela u vlastitoj. 



> a kak se dete zove, znatiželjne mi??????


Ime je obično, domaće, na četiri slova.  :Smile: 



> Da li se prije poroda potpisuje papir s pristankom rodilje na intervencije?
> Kakva je neonatologija?


Da, potpisuje se taj papir, ali ne očekuju da ga čitaš. U njemu su navedene standardne stvari vezane za inducirani porod, rezanje međice, i sl.

Zaboravila sam spomenuti prethodno. Dr. Žana Žegarac je gruba kod vaginalnih ručnih pregleda.

----------


## Cathy

Hvala, znači ne treba ih niti pakirati. Jedna briga manje. :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> Hvala.
> 
> 
> Ime je obično, domaće, na četiri slova.


onda *Jank  ili Anko* kad nije Janko

----------


## Christine

> onda *Jank  ili Anko* kad nije Janko


žuta, čestitam!
Ja sam od onih što trube da ime nije bitno, da se navikneš na svako ime, a onda svakog gnjavim unaprijed kako će se zvati. Užas  :Smile: 
Kod nas ljudi uvijek reagiraju na odgovor kako se zove - ili bljesnu - baš je super ili vidiš razočarenje i čuđenje  :Grin: 

U kvartu imaju još barem dvojica pa i nije tako egzotično.

----------


## Ayan

da li je istina da se nakon ulaska u 40 tt na preglede ide svaka 3 dana?!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Beti3

Oduvijek se nakon navršenog 40. tjedna išlo na preglede svaka 2 dana. U svim rodilištima  :Smile:   To je radi bebine dobrobiti i mamine sigurnosti.
Naravno da možeš odbiti ako ne želiš preglede.

----------


## Ayan

Nisam to znala. Sto ukljucuje pregled - samo ctg ili i vaginalni pregled svaki puta?

----------


## Jadranka

> Nisam to znala. Sto ukljucuje pregled - samo ctg ili i vaginalni pregled svaki puta?


Koliko se ja sjecam (drugo rodiliste) ukljucuje i jedno i drugo, a svako toliko i uzv. Ja prenijela 10 dana pa imala puno pregleda. Al prvih tjedan dana su bili svaka 3 dana pregledi, posli svaka 2 dana.

----------


## Ayan

Znaci svaka 2 dana i ctg i vaginalni pregled? kod urednih trudnoca? To je suludo. Nema sanse da  pristanem. Ovo je jos jedno u nizu maltretiranja trudnica.

----------


## Beti3

> Znaci svaka 2 dana i ctg i vaginalni pregled? kod urednih trudnoca? To je suludo. Nema sanse da  pristanem. Ovo je jos jedno u nizu maltretiranja trudnica.


I amnioskopija. 
Ne moras ici na preglede ako ne zelis. Nitko te nece prisiliti, no statisticki je sigurnije pratiti cesce, nego ne. 
No, mozda neces prenijeti  :Smile:

----------


## nanimira

> Znaci svaka 2 dana i ctg i vaginalni pregled? kod urednih trudnoca? To je suludo. Nema sanse da  pristanem. Ovo je jos jedno u nizu maltretiranja trudnica.


Pa znaš da se slažem s tobom, meni je bilo jako naporno svaki drugi dan nakon 40tt maltretirat nekog da me vozi 50km do najbližeg rodilišta, pa se spremat,tamo čekat s trbuhom doslovno do zuba, skidat se, penjat na stol trpit te preglede...još su mi i uzv radili da vide stanje posteljice, i kao beba će bit 3700max, a ono 4,5kg. Da se mene pitalo išla bih na carski,al me se nije pitalo jer se nije znalo. Iako se radio UZV.

Ali svejedno, mekonijska pl. voda je nešto s čim se ne bih zezala.

----------


## Ayan

Ok ako treba pratiti ili nije uredna trudnoca, neces odbiti.
Ali trudnoca traje do 42 tt, cemu onda prckanje i indukcije cim uđes u 40 tt? Sto ako ti ciklusi nisu redoviti, pa to nije onda npr.40 nego 38 tt? Zasto se govori o prenosenju ako nisi premasila 42 tt?
Ctg i amnio mogu eventualno shvatiti, ali vaginalce ne.
Znam kad dođem i odbijem ovaj paket da cu vrlo vjertojatno opet dobiti kolutanje ocima i manipuliranje sa zastrasivanjem.

----------


## Jadranka

Ne mogu ti radit amnio bez vaginalnog pregleda... ne vjerujem da ce ti iko spominjat indukciju prije nego sto 10 dana predjes termin... a koliko znam pocnu je forsirat tek s 42 tjedna. Bar je to moje i frendicino ograniceno iskustvo.

----------


## nanimira

I moje :Sad:

----------


## Ayan

kako stoje s indukcijom zbog trudničkog šećera, isto puste do 42 tt ili ne?

----------


## Jadranka

> kako stoje s indukcijom zbog trudničkog šećera, isto puste do 42 tt ili ne?


U tom slucaju mislim da ne. Al to opet samo po svojoj sestricni kazem - ona je u Petrovoj rodila. Ali ona je s obzirom da joj je prvi bebac imao 5 kila, s drugim i sama htjela na indukciju na dan termina.

----------


## Ayan

nastojim izbjeći scenarij prvog poroda pa pitam kakva je situacija u ovoj bolnici. frendica mi je u terminu i sve je ok, jedino malo povišen šećer pa ju žele inducirati s obzirom na to da je ušla u 40 tt.

----------


## Sani1612

Ayan, moja prijateljica je rodila na Merkuru 2013. Inducirali su joj porod s 40+2 zbog malo povisenog secera.

----------


## Ayan

> Ayan, moja prijateljica je rodila na Merkuru 2013. Inducirali su joj porod s 40+2 zbog malo povisenog secera.


da li znaš kolika je bila beba i kako počinju indukciju?
nema šanse da opet prolazim ono mrcvarenje od prvi puta.

----------


## nanimira

> kako stoje s indukcijom zbog trudničkog šećera, isto puste do 42 tt ili ne?


Ne. Moja frendicaje imala TD i čim je ušla u 40i tjedan je hospoitalizirana..probali indukciju,nije išlo, pa je carskim rodila.

----------


## nanimira

> da li znaš kolika je bila beba i kako počinju indukciju?
> nema šanse da opet prolazim ono mrcvarenje od prvi puta.


počinju s gelom, svakih 6 sati,ako ide super, ako ne-daju drip. Zapravo daju drip u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Ayan

drip bi dobila i bez indukcije. od gela se ne otvaram. svejedno hvala ti.

----------


## lexy1987

Evo i ja se pripremam na treći porod u Merkuru... Prvi porod je krenuo prirodno u 39 tj ali je na kraju završio sa dripom i epiduralno(svaka čast onome tko ju je izmislio), dečko 4200g i 55dugačak rodio se nakon 24h od početka trudova i 9 h od ulaska u boks... svaka čast babici Tonkici i dr.Stasenko
drugi porod je bio malo traumatičniji jer je krenuo neplanirano tj. na redavnoj kontroli je dogovoreno da dođem tijedan dana prije termina na čuvanje trudnoće zbog upale bubrega i blago povišenog šećera i tako ja dolazim u srijedu 30.4.ujutro u bolnicu odlazim na odjel i rečeno mi je da ako se ništa ne krene dešavati do dana termina da će inducirati porod. Međutim našla su se dva mlada nadobudna doktora(rekla bih i besposlena)dr. Kulaš i još jedan koji su u večernjij viziti rekli da se tu nema kaj čekati i da sam ja u terminu i da će oni krenuti sa indukciom ti većer te da se naspavam i u ponoć se vidimo u ambulanti...bez obzira na moje prigovaranje indukcija je otpočela u ponoć i rećeno mi je da ako ne osijetim neke velike pomake da se vidimo u 6 ujutro i tako je i bilo... bili su prisutni tu neki bolovi ali ništa strašno i u 6 ujutro stavljaju me na ctg vide se trudovi... rade mi klistir i kažu da je porod počeo... u 9h dolazi moj spas. Znači koja je to slučajnost da na praznik rada 1.5. na vrata mog boksa se pojavljuju babica Tonkica i dr. Stasenko...nakon pregleda dr.Stasenko je ljuta ko ris dere se na nočnu smijenu da što su kretali sa porodom ako tako nije dogovoreno.. zašto nisam dobila još jednu dozu gela... zašto započinju nešto što neznaju završiti i td.. Nakon toga smirena i sa osmijehom na licu ulazi u moj bok i objašnjava mi situaciju te mi govori da je najbolje da mi daju drip i epiduralnu da se cim prije riješim "muka" i tako je bilo dobila sam epiduralnu... drip i u 10do15h rodio se moj drugi sin 3500 i 53dug...

----------


## lexy1987

predpostavljam da će i sada biti ponuđena indukcija radi TD i nadam se da ću i sada imati sreće da mi se na porodu pojavi barem jedana od moja dva anđela... dr.Stasenko ili babica Tonkica...

----------


## anchi_ms

Naš mali anđelić došao je na svijet 30.11. u bolnici Merkur. Porodila me dr. Erjavec i mogu samo reči jedno veliko hvala, 
doktoric,svakoj sestri, babici, cijelom prekrasnom timu.
Isto tako sve pohvale sestrama na odjelu za čuvanje trudnoće gdje sam bila smještena dva puta prije poroda.

Jedino mi je krivo što nisam zapamtila imena, da ih ovdje javno mogu pohvaliti i da se njihova imena vide.
Dakle, porod je protekao vrlo brzo i uz njihovu pomoć bez ikakvih problema.

Ni jedan jedini trud nisam sama prošla. Osim mojeg supruga u boxu je stalno bila barem jedna sestra ili babica. Izmjenjivale su se i nije moguće uopće odrediti koja je bila ljubaznija sa mnom. Kad te netko u tiim strašnim bolovima primi za ruku, prodiše s tobom svaki trud zahvalan si do neba i nazad.
iako je tu tvoj suprug, nekako ti je lakše kad je i stručna osoba s tobom.

najviše hvala jednoj zgodnoj visokoj mladom sestri duge kose, ona je bila najčešće uz mene, a onda primalja gđa Biserka Matok Glavaš, njeno ime sam jedino zapamtila jer sam kraj njenih vrata ureda često šetala dok sam bila na odjelu, ona je žena anđeo. Sve joj vjerujete i tim sat vemena mi je bila najbolja prijateljica  :Smile: ))

Sestre na odjelu koje su uz vaše bebe kad se porodite su također vrlo vrlo profesionalne i strpljive. Veliko im hvala.

Hvala bolnici Merkur!!! Zbilja ste digli ljestvicu visoko visoko visoko.

----------


## Ayan

Stvarno jesu podigli ljestvicu i tesko da ce ih netko nadmasiti.
Mogu slobodno reci da sam se nakon ovog poroda osjecala kao kraljica.
Pocevsi od trudnicke ambulante i dr.Rokija i sestre Jasne, koji su toliko dragi i ljubazni kao i svi u ta.
Zatim doktori, primalje i sestre u rađaoni. Osjecala sam se sigurno, kao ljudsko bice koje se dozivljava. Primalja koja je prodisavala trudove sa mnom, sve su objasnjavali sto i zasto, pitali da li je to u redu, smjela sam se kretati i nisam bila vezana za krevet i ctg. Odgovarali su na moja pitanja s puno strpljenja, pomagali oko prvog podoja tako da sam ovaj put uspjela dojiti vec u rađaoni.
Postivala se moja privatnost i nije bilo kao na kolodvoru.
Da skratim, pohvala Merkuru i predivnom osoblju u ta, rađaoni i odjelu. Toliko ljubaznosti, empatije i brige...prekrasni ste i hvala od srca za sve...

----------


## Jadranka

Ayan  :Heart: 

Jako mi drago sto si imala lijep porod!

----------


## QueenBee

Ayan-i meni je iznimno drago čuti da ti je bilo onako kako si željela!

----------


## Ayan

Hvala drage moje.
Svim trudnicama koje ne znaju koju bolnicu odabrati preporuka za Merkur.
Necete pogrijesiti.

----------


## BillieJean

Kakva je trudnička ambulanta? Je li malo bolje opremljena mozda, nadam se da su nesto obnavljali? Naručuju li i čeka li se svejedno dugo? Imate li osjećaj kao da ste "na traci" ili ipak posvete vremena? Ako netko vodi trudnoću i duže od onih zadnjih 4 tjedna, kakvi su s ultrazvucima? Moze li suprug biti prisutan? Koje dr biste preporučili? Ajme, znam, 100 pitanja... Hvala unaprijed, nadam se da ce netko odgovoriti barem na neka


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Jedan dio su renovirali, nisam sigurna ako trudničku ako patologiju trudnoće, ali nešto sigurno je, i bolje je no što je bilo.

Nema "može" biti suprug prisutan - kažeš, "suprug će sa mnom" ili jednostavno odete oboje. Merkur je u pilot projektu Rodilišta prijatelji majki, ne bi trebali raditi problema oko toga. Ako da, samo kažete "ali mislila sam da ste u postupku za Rodilište prijatelj majki" i nemoj prihvatiti ne kao odgovor.

Drugo ne znam  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

> Kakva je trudnička ambulanta? Je li malo bolje opremljena mozda, nadam se da su nesto obnavljali? Naručuju li i čeka li se svejedno dugo? Imate li osjećaj kao da ste "na traci" ili ipak posvete vremena? Ako netko vodi trudnoću i duže od onih zadnjih 4 tjedna, kakvi su s ultrazvucima? Moze li suprug biti prisutan? Koje dr biste preporučili? Ajme, znam, 100 pitanja... Hvala unaprijed, nadam se da ce netko odgovoriti barem na neka


Trudnička ambulanta je ok. Ne znam što očekuješ od opreme, ali ima klasičan uzv. Ne naručuje se, a nekad se čeka dugo, nekad kraće. Ovisi kako dođeš. Zadnje tjedne sam gledala doći oko osam ujutro, pa te onda prvo važu i mjere tlak, dok dođe doktor/ica i onda slijedi ostalo. Osjećaj jesam li na traci ovisi od doktora do doktora. Meni dobri doktori su Stasenko, Roki, Zmijanac. Nakon termina rade pregled svaki drugi, treći dan. Rade ono gdje gledaju plodnu vodu, zaboravila kako se to zove. Za supruga kod tih uzv pregleda nisu pitali, iako mislim da može biti ako zamoliš, ne znam sada. Kod rađanja može biti suprug. Mene su pitali oba puta hoće li on biti. Da idem roditi treći put, opet bih u Merkur. 

Za čekanja u trudničkoj si ponesi neko štivo. Gledala sam kako drugi sjede i čekaju dva sata i ubijaju se od dosade. Imaš kantinu gdje si možeš uzeti pecivo, kavu, štogod.

----------


## nanimira

> Stvarno jesu podigli ljestvicu i tesko da ce ih netko nadmasiti.
> Mogu slobodno reci da sam se nakon ovog poroda osjecala kao kraljica.
> Pocevsi od trudnicke ambulante i dr.Rokija i sestre Jasne, koji su toliko dragi i ljubazni kao i svi u ta.
> Zatim doktori, primalje i sestre u rađaoni. Osjecala sam se sigurno, kao ljudsko bice koje se dozivljava. Primalja koja je prodisavala trudove sa mnom, sve su objasnjavali sto i zasto, pitali da li je to u redu, smjela sam se kretati i nisam bila vezana za krevet i ctg. Odgovarali su na moja pitanja s puno strpljenja, pomagali oko prvog podoja tako da sam ovaj put uspjela dojiti vec u rađaoni.
> Postivala se moja privatnost i nije bilo kao na kolodvoru.
> Da skratim, pohvala Merkuru i predivnom osoblju u ta, rađaoni i odjelu. Toliko ljubaznosti, empatije i brige...prekrasni ste i hvala od srca za sve...


Prijateljica mi je nedugo tamo rodila i ima isto samo riječi hvale za osoblje  :Smile:

----------


## Ayan

i imati na umu da je to državna bolnica.  :Razz:

----------


## BillieJean

Hvala vam!  :Smile:

----------


## malakata

> Trudnička ambulanta je ok. Ne znam što očekuješ od opreme, ali ima klasičan uzv. Ne naručuje se, a nekad se čeka dugo, nekad kraće. Ovisi kako dođeš. Zadnje tjedne sam gledala doći oko osam ujutro, pa te onda prvo važu i mjere tlak, dok dođe doktor/ica i onda slijedi ostalo. Osjećaj jesam li na traci ovisi od doktora do doktora. Meni dobri doktori su Stasenko, Roki, Zmijanac. Nakon termina rade pregled svaki drugi, treći dan. Rade ono gdje gledaju plodnu vodu, zaboravila kako se to zove. Za supruga kod tih uzv pregleda nisu pitali, iako mislim da može biti ako zamoliš, ne znam sada. Kod rađanja može biti suprug. Mene su pitali oba puta hoće li on biti. Da idem roditi treći put, opet bih u Merkur. 
> 
> Za čekanja u trudničkoj si ponesi neko štivo. Gledala sam kako drugi sjede i čekaju dva sata i ubijaju se od dosade. Imaš kantinu gdje si možeš uzeti pecivo, kavu, štogod.


Da li znate kojim danom je doktorica Stasenko u trudničkoj ambulanti

----------


## zutaminuta

> Da li znate kojim danom je doktorica Stasenko u trudničkoj ambulanti


Četvrtkom i petkom, kako kad. Možeš to pitat na šalteru i možda emailom.

----------


## Cathy

> Četvrtkom i petkom, kako kad. Možeš to pitat na šalteru i možda emailom.


Koliko znam ona nije u običnoj trudničkoj, bar ju ja nisam tamo vidjela.

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je bila jednom, ali ne znam koji dan. Da, to onda nije četvrtak i petak jer te dane radi UZV. Treba pitat na šalteru.

----------


## biska

Drage Merkurovke, znate li koje je dane dr. Zmijanac u trudnickoj ambulanti?

----------


## JUHU

Jel ima koja da je nedavno rodila u Merkuru pa da napise svoje iskustvo! Ja se dvoumim između Merkura i SD. 
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

biska, to ti najbolje pitat na pultu tamo u ambulanti odmah
JUHU, imaš iznad iz 2016. prosinac i siječnja ove godine.

----------


## Tiki1

Pozdrav,
Može li mi netko pojasniti vezano za izbor rodilišta. Mogu li ići gdje želim ili moram prema mjestu stanovanja gdje pripadam? Željela bih roditi u Merkuru,pa me zanima što moram napraviti za to. Hvala

----------


## biska

Tiki, ides gdje zelis.
Ne znam koja je procedura za trudnoce bez komplikacija ali mozes nazvati Merkur, traziti da te spoje s trudnickom ambulantom i pitati njih.
Mene je soc ginekologica vec u prvom trimestru zbog visokorizicne trudnoce dala d1 uputnicu za vodenje trudnoce u Merkuru, kojeg sam kao i ti, odabrala kao bolnicu gdje bi voljela roditi.
Koliko znam, prvi put samo dodjes u trudnicku ambulantu bez prethodnog narucivanja, a za svaki sljedeci pregled te narucuju

----------


## JUHU

> Tiki, ides gdje zelis.
> Ne znam koja je procedura za trudnoce bez komplikacija ali mozes nazvati Merkur, traziti da te spoje s trudnickom ambulantom i pitati njih.
> Mene je soc ginekologica vec u prvom trimestru zbog visokorizicne trudnoce dala d1 uputnicu za vodenje trudnoce u Merkuru, kojeg sam kao i ti, odabrala kao bolnicu gdje bi voljela roditi.
> Koliko znam, prvi put samo dodjes u trudnicku ambulantu bez prethodnog narucivanja, a za svaki sljedeci pregled te narucuju


Jel znaš možda kad imaju trudničke tečajeve n Merkuru? Ili dali priznaju tečajeve iz doma zdravlja za očeve?

----------


## biska

Ocevi mogu prisustvovati porodu i bez tecaja na Merkuru.
Imas fejs stranicu Kb Merkur primalje i tamo su ti pod fotkama sve informacije tipa sto ponijeti u bolnicu, uvjeti za pratnju na porodu i slicno

----------


## JUHU

> Ocevi mogu prisustvovati porodu i bez tecaja na Merkuru.
> Imas fejs stranicu Kb Merkur primalje i tamo su ti pod fotkama sve informacije tipa sto ponijeti u bolnicu, uvjeti za pratnju na porodu i slicno


 Super thanx  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Evo info ako nekog zanima vezano za Merkur.
Biska- bas kako si mi rekla isla sam na FB grupu kb Merkur primalje i našla info da organiziraju radionice za trudnice, i pošaljem mail primalji i onako pozitivno se šokiram kad mi se žena javila u roku od 15tak minuta. 
(Ajd da sam i to doživjela kod nas u Hr) iskreno sam oduševljena, rekla je da uvijek organiziraju radionice za trudnice te sam joj poslala svoje kontakt podatke i termin poroda i zvat ce me na radionicu uskoro.
Svaka čast Merkur.

----------


## Figurica_bez_ziga

Jel netko nedavno rodio na Merkuru? Bilo kakva info je dobrodosla  :Smile:

----------


## EmaG.

Pozdrav, 

vidim da na zadnji post nije bilo odgovora, ali ću ipak probati... ima nekih friških iskustava iz Merkura?

----------


## leptirići

Ja rodila u 01.mjesecu, sve pohvale, u rađaoni savrsena babica, koja je samnom bila cijelo vrijeme(nisam imala pratnju), svaki trud prodisala, samnom, gladila, mazila, sve najbolje za njih.

----------


## EmaG.

> Ja rodila u 01.mjesecu, sve pohvale, u rađaoni savrsena babica, koja je samnom bila cijelo vrijeme(nisam imala pratnju), svaki trud prodisala, samnom, gladila, mazila, sve najbolje za njih.


Da li si išla u Merkur na trudnički tečaj? I ako jesi, kak si zadovoljna? Vidim da još nisu objavljeni za rujan, a na FB-u primalja mi ne odgovaraju na upit kad će biti i da li će biti.

----------


## leptirići

> Da li si išla u Merkur na trudnički tečaj? I ako jesi, kak si zadovoljna? Vidim da još nisu objavljeni za rujan, a na FB-u primalja mi ne odgovaraju na upit kad će biti i da li će biti.


Ne, nisam isla.

----------


## Napolitanke

Ima li kakvih novijih iskustva sa Merkurom? Pogotovo ako se donese plan poroda?

----------

